# [Sujet Unique] Mappage et autres problmes de claviers



## Meow the Catz (21 Avril 2006)

Cette discussion est destin&#233;e &#224; traiter les questions de mappage et autres probl&#232;mes concernant les claviers avec Bootcamp ou toute solution de virtualisation. Tout sujet post&#233; dans le forum s'y rapportant sera soit supprim&#233; soit fsuionn&#233; avec cette discussion.


Bonjour,

Alors en mode bootcamp j'ai un petit soucis de clavier. J'ai install&#233; tous les pilotes Apple, donc tout fonctionne bien, le bouton d'&#233;jection du DVD fonctionne correctement.

Toutefois les caract&#232;res ne sont pas &#224; leur place, par exemple pour taper - je dois appuyer sur la touche 6, enfin bref comme un clavier PC quoi...

Y a t-il un param&#233;trage clavier sp&#233;cifique &#224; effectuer ?

Merci


----------



## Thot.01 (21 Avril 2006)

bonjour,

peut-être trouveras-tu ton bonheur ici

je n'ai pas essayé car je n'utilise pas beaucoup le clavier sous xp


----------



## Meow the Catz (21 Avril 2006)

Aaaah merci je vais voir...


----------



## Alex6 (21 Avril 2006)

J'ai testé ce petit utilitaire pour mon imac et ca fonctionne très bien. Une fois le patch installé, il ne faut pas oublier d'aller dans le panneau de configuration de windows, au niveau des langues pour choisir le clavier patché.


----------



## yukio (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

C'est un problème vraiment tout bête qui m'arrive: j'ai installé windows XP Pro sur un MacBook Pro mais impossible de trouver un mappage correct du clavier sous Windows.

Et comme les claviers de portables chez Apple n'ont pas de touche Del (Suppr. en bon français)... impossible de se logguer sous Windows puisqu'il faut faire la combinaison Ctrl +Alt + Del. 

J'ai bien fait un tour sur le site suivant :
http://www.spacetitox.info/
Mais je n'ai pas trouvé e mappage correspondant au clavier QWERTZ des suisses romands 

Merci pour votre aide,
Yukio

[Edit] Je précise bien qu'il s'agit d'un MacBook Pro 15', pas d'un clavier "standard" USB car là ça marche parfaitement.


----------



## audery (4 Mai 2006)

je croyais qu'y avait que XP familial qui passait ... enfin seule solution: pas de windows! osx est bien mieux, laisse tomber le windob :rateau: :hein:


----------



## apenspel (9 Mai 2006)

yukio a dit:
			
		

> Je précise bien qu'il s'agit d'un MacBook Pro 15', pas d'un clavier "standard" USB car là ça marche parfaitement.


Alors branche ton clavier USB pour utiliser Windows.


----------



## lumiere1 (1 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, n'étant pas un pro, j'ai un clavier LOGITECH MX 5000 laser Bluetooth. Pouvez vous me dire sur quelle touche (ou fonction) je dois appuyer quand je redemarre mon mac mini pour passer du disque dur MAC au disque dur PC ?
Merci de vos réponses !


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juin 2006)

lumiere1 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, n'étant pas un pro, j'ai un clavier LOGITECH MX 5000 laser Bluetooth. Pouvez vous me dire sur quelle touche (ou fonction) je dois appuyer quand je redemarre mon mac mini pour passer du disque dur MAC au disque dur PC ?
> Merci de vos réponses !


 
Bonjour et bienvenue à toi  

je n'ai pas encore le double système mais si c'est la même procédure que sur les "vieux" PPC, c'est la touche "alt".....

à +


----------



## lumiere1 (1 Juin 2006)

Hélas non, j'ai essayé mais ça ne marche pas... avec le clavier MAC, ça marche, mais pas avec le PC ... 
Merci de ton aide,


----------



## Arlequin (1 Juin 2006)

lumiere1 a dit:
			
		

> Hélas non, j'ai essayé mais ça ne marche pas... avec le clavier MAC, ça marche, mais pas avec le PC ...
> Merci de ton aide,



tiens tiens..... donc les "alt" seraient différents ???? bizarre ça

à moins que ...... ton clavier mac il est en BT aussi ? j'demande ça parce que moi je n'y arrive pas non plus avec un clavier en BT, je dois mettre un clavier filiaire pour que les raccourcis clavier fonctionnent....:mouais:


----------



## silvbar (2 Juin 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> tiens tiens..... donc les "alt" seraient différents ???? bizarre ça
> 
> à moins que ...... ton clavier mac il est en BT aussi ? j'demande ça parce que moi je n'y arrive pas non plus avec un clavier en BT, je dois mettre un clavier filiaire pour que les raccourcis clavier fonctionnent....:mouais:


ça ne marchera pas avec un clavier bluetooth pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il faut un pilote et que celui ci n'est disponible que quand un des deux os est chargé.
donc clavier filaire!


----------



## DAn (2 Juin 2006)

Cette discussion est destin&#233;e &#224; traiter les questions de mappage et autres probl&#232;mes concernant les claviers avec Bootcamp ou toute solution de virtualisation. Tout sujet post&#233; dans le forum s'y rapportant sera soit supprim&#233; soit fsuionn&#233; avec cette discussion.





Merci de m'indiquer comment taper / o&#249; trouver l'arobase indispensable &#224; tte adresse de courriel en mode Win?


----------



## Vladrow (2 Juin 2006)

DAn a dit:
			
		

> Merci de m'indiquer comment taper / où trouver l'arobase indispensable à tte adresse de courriel en mode Win?



Bonsoir, 

alt (de droite !) à

Ton clavier  est remapé en PC, d'où le problème.

Je viens de trouver ceci. Mais je n'ai pas encore essayé. Si ça peut t'aider.


----------



## hadrien-g (2 Juin 2006)

Si c'est pas comme sur mac c'est surement comme sur PC®: 
alt+0  (Zéro pas O et pas sur le clavier numérique)

Sinon je sais pas je n'est pas d'émulateur windob !


----------



## xardoc (3 Juin 2006)

J'ai installé bootcamp sur un imac -> fonctionne parfaitement sauf quelques soucis de déconnexion intempestives du clavier et de la souris mais également d'un lecteur de carte mémoire (systematiquement après l'avoir utilisée).
il me faut à chaque fois débrancher/rebrancher..
Y a-t-il une autre solution ?
A noter que j'ai un probleme similaire avec parallels workstation et le lecteur de carte mémoire (mais cette fois EN COURS de transfert ce qui plante XP..).


----------



## DAn (3 Juin 2006)

Merci pour ton aide. J'avais omis de préciser que je "travaillais" avec un  MacBook Pro, donc pas d'Alt droite. J'ai installé  KeyTweak et programmé une touche!
Nickel!


----------



## Bilbo (3 Juin 2006)

Sur Windows (c'est un reliquat de MS-DOS) on peut toujours taper les caractères via le code ASCII. Pour l'arobase ça donne "Alt-064". Les codes. Cela dit, je donne l'info pour l'anecdote. 

À+


----------



## Mophet (4 Juin 2006)

En ce qui concerne le clavier et la souris, il semblerait que le driver qui gère la touche d'éjection du CD pose quelques problèmes. La solution consiste à ne plus charger le dit driver au démarrage d'XP. Il se peut qu'ensuite le clavier et la souris soient à nouveau déconnectés, mais ça ne dure que 2 secs et  surtout il n'y a plus à débrancher/rebrancher l'un et l'autre puisque la reconnaissance des 2 périphériques se refait dans la foulée et qu'ils redeviennent actifs (perso ça ne me l'a pas fait une seule fois depuis que j'ai cessé de charger le driver).


Pour ne plus charger de driver Apple CD Eject :


Dans le menur Démarrer, cliquer sur Executer. A partir d'Executer, taper msconfig et cliquer OK (ça lance l'interface de configuration d'XP). Dans l'interface en question, aller dans l'onglet Démarrage. Dans la liste, décocher AppleCDEject et cliquer OK. Redémarrer le bousin. Une fenêtre d'avertissement s'ouvre comme quoi le démarrage se fait d'une manière personnalisée. Cliquer pour que la dite fenêtre ne s'affiche plus au démarrage. Et voilà, tranquille désormais .

Bien sûr, plus question d'éjecter un disque avec la touche du clavier. Mais il suffit d'ouvrir poste de travail, faire un clic droit sur l'icône du lecteur et cliquer Ejecter. Il est également possible d'installer sur le bureau un raccourci vers le lecteur. Le menu clic droit est accessible depuis le raccourci.


----------



## xardoc (4 Juin 2006)

Merci ++


----------



## xardoc (6 Juin 2006)

C'est parfaitement efficace. Merci Mophet


----------



## dr.pauljean (8 Juin 2006)

J'ai installé sans pb Windows xp pro sur un imac intel, mais le clavier n'est pas reconnu.
Que faire ?
Y a t'il les mêmes pbs avec les macbooks pros
Merçi


----------



## Mophet (8 Juin 2006)

Mais de rien


----------



## guillaumzed (8 Juin 2006)

J'ai le même problême.

Mon Imac intel booté sur windows ne reconnait pas mon clavier et ma souris USB.
Ni l'un ni l'autre ne réagissent. Ils sont pourtant compatibles mac et pc (de marque windows pour le clavier, et logitech pour la souris ...)

Au demarrage la touche "ALT" du clavier fonctionne et la souris permet de choisir le systeme ... C'est quand windows se lance que tout foire et que je dois éteindre brutalement à la main... Ce qui me fait penser qu'il y a un probleme dans les drivers (D'ailleurs, au tout debut après l'install windows, la souris fonctionnait puisque j'ai pu lancer le cd d'instalation des drivers mac ...)

Qu!elqu'un a solutionné ce probleme ou je dois deinstaller windows et le bootcamp et je recommence tout en croisant les doigts  ?


----------



## guillaumzed (8 Juin 2006)

Le probléme a été rencontré par de nombreux english mac-users :
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=2442983
le clavier/souris USB fonctionnaient très bien et puis un beau jour ou 5 minutes plus tard (ca varie) : plus rien ...

L'avant dernier message signale qu'en reinstallant windows et en choisissant "repair", ca ... répare le probleme.
Mais personne n'ai venu confirmer ou infirmer cette info donc je pense que leurs mac ont grillés au cours de l'operation. 

En tout cas je ne vais pas m'y risquer.

QUelqu'un d'autre a rencontré ce probléme ?


----------



## guillaumzed (8 Juin 2006)

Bon et bien j'avais du temps libre et envie de prendre quelques risques ... et donc je me suis tapé une reinstall compléte de windows 
(pas vu de fonction "repair" d'ailleurs - ca ne m'a pas été proposé il me semble)

Et donc 45 minutes plus tard, après re-install des drivers mac etc, anti-virus, le clavier et souris USB refonctionnent...

Mais pour combien de temps ?


----------



## guillaumzed (8 Juin 2006)

Je precise que mon imac n'avait pas de probleme de deconnexions intempestives du clavier et de la souris USB mais que c'est derniers ne répondaient plus du tout.

je ne pouvais donc pas faire la technique de Mophet vu que je n'avais plus aucun contrôle...

Et donc re-install windows obligatoire.
La premiere chose qu'il faut faire, s'il s'agit du même probleme (mais c'est pas sur) c'est donc de desactiverl'apple cd eject !
noté !


----------



## Kerri (10 Juin 2006)

sinon on peut configurer le clavier mac pour windows 

démarrer -> panneau de configuration -> clavier


----------



## Fleetox (11 Juin 2006)

sinon on peut configurer le clavier mac pour windows 

démarrer -> panneau de configuration -> clavier

 Et la suite des opérations*? Je viens juste d'installer XP sur mon petit Macbook (c'est sans problème) mais je ne vois pas comment utiliser le panneau de configuration clavier pour obtenir un clavier Mac

Merci d'avance


----------



## Kerri (11 Juin 2006)

oups effectivement, après vérification:
démarrer -> panneau de configuration -> options régionales et de langues -> langues -> services de textes et d'entrées -> détails -> ajouter -> clavier français (macintosh)

ps: j'ai un winxp en anglais, alors, excusez la traduction approximative des menus, mais en gros c'est ça


----------



## Mophet (13 Juin 2006)

Pour tous ceux qui ont des problèmes de map de clavier (clavier mac sous XP), le lien suivant résoudra vos problèmes (ça fonctionne impec).

http://www.spacetitox.info/Clavier/Clavier.html

Les instructions d'installation sont dans le dossier téléchargé (rien de bien compliqué).


----------



## janeiro (25 Juin 2006)

Mophet a dit:
			
		

> Pour tous ceux qui ont des problèmes de map de clavier (clavier mac sous XP), le lien suivant résoudra vos problèmes (ça fonctionne impec).
> 
> http://www.spacetitox.info/Clavier/Clavier.html
> 
> Les instructions d'installation sont dans le dossier téléchargé (rien de bien compliqué).



Ben je ne sais pas pourquoi mais pour moi ça ne marche pas, donc si quelqu'un a une info pour le faire fonctionner.

Pour info j'ai un MBP, j'utilise windows sur Parallels et j'ai reussi à mettre le nouveau clavier (Clavier Macbook français) donné sur le lien pas défaut mais ça ne marche pas (arobase et autre).

Donc soit ça ne fonctionne pas ou j'ai pas compris comment ça marche.


----------



## kumik (25 Juin 2006)

moi c encore un  autre probleme j'utilise un clavier et souris (mac tout les deux )  sur un lcd externe ( j'ai un macbook pro ) le clavier usb c bien installé meme si winxp m'a demandé drivers je sais pas quoi ..... le clavier est pleinnement fonctionnel meme si @ pas a sa place , impression ecran je sais pas , et surtout le pavé numérique je sais pas comment l'activé tout le temps sans que ca change les autres touche .. bref c 'est un guinguette . dans les option régiional j'ai meme pa sde clavier mac je crois 

si qql sait comment régler ca : clavier mac externe sur macbook pro sur os winxp 

merci


----------



## pepito (29 Juin 2006)

Bonjour sur mon macbook le logiciel ne passe pas
y a t il une autre solution a part taper ctr+alt+à?

Merci


----------



## pepito (30 Juin 2006)

Bonjour a vous 
y a t il un moyen de faire CTRL+ALT+SUP?? sur bootcamp et avec quelle touche ,comme sur windows normal?
pour fermer des appli en cours,voir le controle du cpu  et autres...

merci.


----------



## Dj-Brabus (1 Juillet 2006)

il y a tout a fait moyen ! mais pour cela il faut remapper le clavier car il manque le "del" ainsi que le "alt gr" 
en cherchant un peu sur google tu devrais trouver un site perso d'un type qui explique la manoeuvre en francais ! (je ne l'ai hélas pas en tete)


----------



## janeiro (1 Juillet 2006)

Il suffit de faire un clic droit (menu contextuel) sur la barre de tâches (en bas) et choisir "Gestionnaire de tâches"

Janeiro


----------



## ParanoX (1 Juillet 2006)

janeiro a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de faire un clic droit (menu contextuel) sur la barre de tâches (en bas) et choisir "Gestionnaire de tâches"
> 
> Janeiro


en même temps le click droit quand plus rien ne répond...


c'est sur onmac.net (le site des gars qui ont les premiers fait tourner windows sur les MacIntel) on y trouve tout ce qui touche à l'utilistaion de Windows sur les MacIntels ("onmac.net XOM" ; "Apple Bootcamp" ; "Parallels Workstation")

l'utilitaire qui te permettra de faire le tant désiré CTRL-Alt-Supr avant même le log-in pour rejoindre un Domaine (pas de ctrl click car pas de barre des tâches, etc.)
 se nomme "Input Remapper" 
attention tout de même a bien fouiller pour trouver la version française sinon bonjour le clavier QWERTY

http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## janeiro (1 Juillet 2006)

ParanoX a dit:
			
		

> en même temps le click droit quand plus rien ne répond...



De toutes les façons si rien ne répond (OS complètement bloqué), même avec un vrai PC windows ALT-CTRL-SUPP ne fonctionnera pas. Cette combinaison de touche appel le gestionnaire de tâches qui lui permet d'arrêter une application ou un processus défaillant. Si l'OS entier est bloqué, le gestionnaire de tâches aussi, seul un hard reboot "arrangera" la situation.

Maintenant, il vrai que la combinaison ALT-CTRL-SUPP permet aussi sur le panneau du login d'avoir d'autre options, mais ces mêmes options sont disponibles avec un clic de sourris ... donc l'utilité de cette combinaison n'est pas primordiale.


----------



## wontolla (15 Juillet 2006)

janeiro a dit:
			
		

> Ben je ne sais pas pourquoi mais pour moi ça ne marche pas, donc si quelqu'un a une info pour le faire fonctionner.
> 
> Pour info j'ai un MBP, j'utilise windows sur Parallels et j'ai reussi à mettre le nouveau clavier (Clavier Macbook français) donné sur le lien pas défaut mais ça ne marche pas (arobase et autre).
> 
> Donc soit ça ne fonctionne pas ou j'ai pas compris comment ça marche.


 
Ben, j'ai le même problème.
J'ai installé le clavier Macbook français (sur win XP Pro sur Parallels).
Avec Internet explorer, je peux avoir l'@ en appuyant sur ctrl+alt+à mais rien à faire avec OpenOffice, ni même avec Word de Microsoft... 

Existe-t-il une combinaison de touche, parce que alt+064 sans clavier numérique, pas évident? 

Merci,

Charles


----------



## Bastxxx (26 Juillet 2006)

> il faut remapper le clavier car il manque le "del" ainsi que le "alt gr"


 Hum... y'a pas besoin d'ALT GR pour CTRL+ALT+SUPP... 

Et pour ceux qui ne le savent pas, il existe un raccourci alternatif au CTRL+ALT+SUPP qui ouvre &#233;galement le gestionnaire, mais est accessible depuis n'importe quel clavier :
CTRL+SHIFT+ECHAP (ou CTRL+MAJ+ECHAP, en fran&#231;ais dans le texte). Magique.


----------



## Stepharma (27 Juillet 2006)

Pour la touche DEL (ou suppr) faire une petite recherche avec "spacetitox" sur le forum ou sur google
Tout est explique : le clavier mac, le remmappage des touches, le clic droit : c'est magique et en francais

A+


----------



## melifra2 (15 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis bloquée dans Virtual PC simplement car, possédant un clavier MAC, je ne trouve pas la touche @   sous Windows. Qui peut solutionner mon problème ?
merci et bonne journée.


----------



## jeff34 (15 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Pour le @ faire ctrl+alt+&#224;


----------



## power600 (15 Août 2006)

Alt + à , pas besoin de la touche Ctrl .


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Août 2006)

melifra2 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> Je suis bloquée dans Virtual PC simplement car, possédant un clavier MAC, je ne trouve pas la touche @   sous Windows. Qui peut solutionner mon problème ?
> merci et bonne journée.



Si tu as MacOS en français, Virtual PC en français et Windows en français, il n' y a aucun souci puisque le clavier Mac est intégralement repris par Windows au travers de Virtual PC. Celà a toujours été mon cas et j'en suis à ma troisième version de VPC.


----------



## MacLuk (17 Août 2006)

salut a tous !

Je viens de passer toute la journée a configurer mon nouveau MBP reçu ce matin et je dois vous dire que le fichu @ sous windows XP  m'a donné des maux de têtes mais voilà je l'ai trouvé et ça nécessite aucun ajout de logiciel ou changemente de config.

Sur mon clavier le @ est en haut du chiffre 2 comme sur un mac normal alors il suffit simplement de presser simultanément les trois touches CTRL-ALT et le 2 et le @ va apparaître comme par magie, Seul HIC, ça ne marche pas dans word ni dans la barre de messagerie de outlook mais ça marche dans les applications de compte de messagerie et le calendrier outlook..... bizarre hein mon Bill, un autre bug windows.....et ça marche dans excell, powerpoint, publisher (comme si c'était pratique dans ces applications)

Un petit bout de réglé et dans word, on peut toujours s'en copier coller un ou bien l'insérer avec l'outil d'insertion des caracteres spéciaux....


----------



## Bilbo (17 Août 2006)

MacLuk a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous !
> 
> Je viens de passer toute la journée a configurer mon nouveau MBP
> [...]
> Un petit bout de réglé et dans word, on peut toujours s'en copier coller un ou bien l'insérer avec l'outil d'insertion des caracteres spéciaux....


Un bien long message pour donner une solution aléatoire.  As-tu essayé ce qui est dit dans le message n° 5 du présent fil ? 

À+


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Août 2006)

MacLuk a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous !
> 
> Je viens de passer toute la journée a configurer mon nouveau MBP reçu ce matin et je dois vous dire que le fichu @ sous windows XP  m'a donné des maux de têtes mais voilà je l'ai trouvé et ça nécessite aucun ajout de logiciel ou changemente de config.
> 
> ...



Et la nouvelle version de Bootcamp (1.1) ne change rien?


----------



## vincent absous (17 Août 2006)

Hello,

Je fais appel aux connaissance des pros du Windows sur Mac.

Je viens de récupérer mon MacBook, parti quelques semaines se rafraîchir chez Apple. J'ai tout réinstallé, y compris la nouvelle version de Boot Camp dont je parlais hier sur MacG. Problème ce matin, alors que tout avait très bien fonctionné la première fois, impossible aujourd'hui de lancer l'installation de Win XP. Je reste bloqué à l'écran (bleu) de bienvenue qui me propose d'appuyer sur Entrée pour lancer cette install, d'appuer sur R pour récupérer une install déjà faite, de quitter le programme d'install en appuyant sur F3. Aucune touche ne répond en fait, que j'utilise le clavier du MacBook ou un clavier externe. Bref, si quelqu'un a remarqué un souci qui me permettrait de me dire que je ne suis pas victime d'un complot international visant à me déstabiliser, je prends.


----------



## r e m y (17 Août 2006)

Ben en m&#234;me temps... c'est le comportement normal de Windows, non?


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Août 2006)

Salut apr&#232;s une petite recherche  dans le forum, la majorit&#233; de ceux qui ont ton probl&#232;me tentait d'installer un Windows SP1 qui ne prend pas en charge les claviers USB au premier boot... Tu est sur que tu installes un SP2?


----------



## vincent absous (17 Août 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Salut apr&#232;s une petite recherche  dans le forum, la majorit&#233; de ceux qui ont ton probl&#232;me tentait d'installer un Windows SP1 qui ne prend pas en charge les claviers USB au premier boot... Tu est sur que tu installes un SP2?



Oui, oui, pas de souci, c'est bien un SP2. Encore une fois, tout avait parfaitement fonctionn&#233; avec la b&#234;ta pr&#233;c&#233;dente de Boot Camp. D'ailleurs, si qqn sait o&#249; je peux la retrouver celle-l&#224;, je la prends.


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Août 2006)

Bon visiblement y'a pas beaucoup de solutions... tu es à jour des firmwares?


----------



## vincent absous (17 Août 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:
			
		

> Bon visiblement y'a pas beaucoup de solutions... tu es à jour des firmwares et autres mise à jour du clavier MacBook?




Oh, le MacBook est au top. Il a tout ce qu'il lui faut. Comprends pas. Clavier comme éteint (la touche Maj bloquée s'allume d'ailleurs pas).


----------



## MamaCass (17 Août 2006)

Ce qui est &#233;trange, c'est que tu es l'option R pour r&#233;parer, cette option apparait lorsque qu'il y a d&#233;j&#224; une installation de Windows, mais qui n'est pas ou mal termin&#233;e ou corrompue. Ton disque a &#233;t&#233; format&#233; apr&#232;s la ballade chez Apple ?


----------



## vincent absous (17 Août 2006)

MamaCass a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est &#233;trange, c'est que tu es l'option R pour r&#233;parer, cette option apparait lorsque qu'il y a d&#233;j&#224; une installation de Windows, mais qui n'est pas ou mal termin&#233;e ou corrompue. Ton disque a &#233;t&#233; format&#233; apr&#232;s la ballade chez Apple ?



Oui, enfin, c'est moi qui ai tout reformat&#233; au retour de chez Apple. 

Une observation que je viens de faire : au lancement de l'installation de Windows, le clavier r&#233;pond (la touch Maj est &#233;clair&#233;e). Il ne r&#233;pond plus d&#232;s que le panneau proposant les options d&#233;j&#224; &#233;voqu&#233;es appara&#238;t.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2006)

Je dois encore avoir l'ancien bootcamp. Je v&#233;rifie ce soir.


----------



## MamaCass (17 Août 2006)

hum, bizarre....comme si les pilotes clavier n'étaient pas reconnus.
Tu as trouvé la première béta de bootcamp ?


----------



## vincent absous (17 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je dois encore avoir l'ancien bootcamp. Je vérifie ce soir.


Ah, super (il y a encore des gens qui disent "super" ?). Merci.


----------



## MacLuk (17 Août 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Un bien long message pour donner une solution aléatoire.  As-tu essayé ce qui est dit dans le message n° 5 du présent fil ?
> 
> À+




Pour ceux qui veulent utiliser l'option des codes, et bien qu'ils suivent les directives de ton message no 5.

L'important est que l'option proposée dans mon message fonctionne et je la trouve moins compliquée que les codes ASCII.

Selon ton point de vue, alors toute les solutions proposées ici seront aléatoires...... est-ce qu'il y a un problème a ça ???? Je ne crois pas. On appelle ça l'évolution 

Je trouve tout de même bizarre que le raccourci mentionné (ctrl-alt-@) fonctionne sous certaines applications outlook et pas dans la barre d'adresse de messages email.......


----------



## Bilbo (17 Août 2006)

MacLuk a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve tout de même bizarre que le raccourci mentionné (ctrl-alt-@) fonctionne sous certaines applications outlook et pas dans la barre d'adresse de messages email.......


Et "Alt-064", ça ne marche pas ? 

À+


----------



## Benjimac (17 Août 2006)

Alt 064 &#231;a marche. Le seul probleme c'est que ce n'est pas compatible avec les page de macgeneration. lorsque qu'une page macgeneration est active la manip ouvre un lien. pourquoi, je n'en sais rien!


----------



## MacLuk (17 Août 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et "Alt-064", ça ne marche pas ?
> 
> À+



Non   Pas sur mon MBP en tout cas.......


----------



## Ordha (17 Août 2006)

MacLuk a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon clavier le @ est en haut du chiffre 2 comme sur un mac normal



Un Mac normal?  J'ai deux Mac "normaux" (iBook et iMac) et l'arobase n'est pas sur la touche du 2   

Ordha


----------



## MacLuk (18 Août 2006)

Ordha a dit:
			
		

> Un Mac normal?  J'ai deux Mac "normaux" (iBook et iMac) et l'arobase n'est pas sur la touche du 2
> 
> Ordha




Je dois ici préciser que mes mac (titanium G4 et MBP 17 ") ont tous deux des claviers QWERTY......

et la touche de @ est le maj de 2......

Ton clavier est probablement AZER 

au plaisir !


----------



## Ordha (18 Août 2006)

MacLuk a dit:
			
		

> Je dois ici préciser que mes mac (titanium G4 et MBP 17 ") ont tous deux des claviers QWERTY......
> 
> et la touche de @ est le maj de 2......
> 
> ...



Et oui, un clavier AZERTY c'est plutôt "normal" par chez nous :sleep:  

Ordha


----------



## peterpan7733 (18 Août 2006)

m&#234;me probl&#232;me sur les deux version de bootcamp...
j'ai vraiment besoin de windows (oui &#231;a arrive) en ce moment...
tr&#232;s chiant ce probl&#232;me.

(edit)
probl&#232;me regler en d&#233;branchant tout les p&#233;riph&#233;riques usb...


----------



## Defying (19 Août 2006)

et bien moi la touche @ sous windows c'est la touche "<"


----------



## flotow (19 Août 2006)

En debranchant tout les periferiques USB iSight, clavier interne 
Autrement, j'avais, moi aussi, eu des problemes a l'installationd de XP SP2, mais pas dans ce genre.


----------



## gbogros (24 Août 2006)

Salut,

Sur mon macbook, l'arobase se trouve à droite de la touche majuscule (il y a une invertion avec la touche arobase sur le clavier du portable).


----------



## gbogros (28 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu exactement le même message. En fait XP fonctionnait bien, mais il manquait des drivers dans le panneau de config.

J'ai tout réinstallé (avec formattage de l'ancienne installation), et maintenant ça marche.
Entre temps je n'ai rien changé.


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Août 2006)

J'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec mon MacBook Pro,
je bloque &#224; l'&#233;cran bleu car il ne reconna&#238;t pas le clavier.

Le plus &#233;trange, c'est qu'au d&#233;but de l'install, il est possible d'appuyer sur F10 pour activer une option d'install et que l&#224; il reconna&#238;t mon clavier


----------



## Nicofieu (4 Septembre 2006)

la non plus toujours pas de solution pour mon macbook

alt+064 négatif
pomme+arobase négatif


----------



## MacLuk (7 Septembre 2006)

Salut a tous les WinMac Addict !!!!

Mais où est donc passé la touche delete (avec la fonction qui va avec sous windows) en application Windows sur un Mac Book Pro 17" sur un clavier qwerty ????

Je suis en plein travail de positionnement d'un livre complet créé sur Word et sans la touche delete fonctionnelle, c'est tout simplement l'enfer essayer de positionner les paragraphes et faire de la mise en page.....

A l'aide SVP !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dramis (7 Septembre 2006)

fnc + backspace


----------



## MacLuk (7 Septembre 2006)

Dramis a dit:


> fnc + backspace



Désolé mais ca marche sous mac mais pas sous windows cette combinaison, par sur mon MBP en tout cas.....

Autres propositions ???? 

J'en ai essayé des combinaisons et rien ne semble vouloir faire exactement la meme fonction qu'un delete sous windows......


----------



## MacLuk (8 Septembre 2006)

Et bien j'ai auto-réglé le problème.....

J'ai branché un pavé numérique externe usb au MBP et j'utilise le delete de celui-ci....

Seule façon trouvé de faire cette fonction sur windows sur mon MBP......


----------



## MacLuk (8 Septembre 2006)

On dirait bien que je d&#233;couvre les petites complications l'une a la suite de l'autre ces temps-ci....

Comment on fait un print screen sur windows xp a partir d'un clavier MBP, qwerty bien s&#251;r !

Et du m&#234;me coup, j'ai jamais su comment le faire sur MAC  , alors un bon samaritain pourrait m'&#233;clairer SVP !!:rose:


----------



## intra (8 Septembre 2006)

MacLuk a dit:


> On dirait bien que je découvre les petites complications l'une a la suite de l'autre ces temps-ci....
> 
> Comment on fait un print screen sur windows xp a partir d'un clavier MBP, qwerty bien sûr !
> 
> Et du même coup, j'ai jamais su comment le faire sur MAC  , alors un bon samaritain pourrait m'éclairer SVP !!:rose:



Je peux te dire pour le mac. C bcp mieux que sur windows aprce que tu peuxselectionner la partie de l'ecrain a imprimer. Premiere chose il y a Grab dans le utility. Mais peut etre la chose plus simpe c le pomme+shift+option+4 pour une partie a selectione ou pomme+shift+option+3 pour l'ecrain. tu epux choisir aussi comment sauvgarder les fichiers. Mais fais un tour dans preference systeme->kalvier et souri-> raccourcis. Il a de choses bien interressant la dedans


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Septembre 2006)

:modo: merci d'&#233;viter d'ouvrir un fil pour chaque touche :mouais: 

On choisit mieux le titre de son fil et on pose ses questions dedans 

Allez on fusionne :hein:


----------



## MacLuk (8 Septembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> :modo: merci d'éviter d'ouvrir un fil pour chaque touche :mouais:
> 
> On choisit mieux le titre de son fil et on pose ses questions dedans
> 
> Allez on fusionne :hein:



Alors d'accord, pardonnez moi mon ignorance de cette règle, je m'y conformerai volontier pour le bien de ce forum exceptionnel. 

Au fait, existe-t-il une façon d'éditer nos sujets de fil pour justement y insérer une question plus appropriée et correspondante a la direction que prends maintenant celui-ci ???

Je risque de découvrir d'autres difficultés de fonctions sous windows d'ici peu et tel que demandé et maintenant que vous m'accordez cette opportunité et bien je continuerai ici


----------



## Gabi (9 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je remonte ce fil car j'ai rencontré le même problème : windows installé sur Imac, tout marche trés bien, puis quelques jours plus tard : clavier et souris ne sont plus du tout reconnus (en fait, il me semble que cela touche tout les périphériques usb).

J'ai essayé la technique de Mophet, mais je ne trouve qu'un driver nommé "AppleTime", et aucun nommé "AppleEject".

Que puis-je faire ?

J'en suis à ma 3éme installation de Windows 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## antmuc (12 Septembre 2006)

Nicofieu a dit:


> la non plus toujours pas de solution pour mon macbook
> 
> alt+064 négatif
> pomme+arobase négatif




Pour ma part, énervé de ne pas avoir d'@ sous windows (ce qui est quand même vraiment gênant), 
j'ai installé le logiciel Input Remapper trouvé à l'adresse suivante:

http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=26631

Après installation, redémarrage et première configuration automatique, j'ai été dans la configuration détaillée et j'ai reprogrammé la touche "Enter" (pas la vraie, la petite touche située à droit de la pomme droite) sur le combinaison de touche ALT + 0 + 6 + 4
A noter que j'ai effectué la manip avec un clavier windows branché en USB (à l'aide du pavé numérique)

A priori j'ai peut-être perdu quelques avantages du Driver BootCamp 1.1 en faisant ça mais au moins je peux envoyer des mails!


----------



## jefnet (23 Septembre 2006)

boot camp dermarre toujours sur windows, j'ai essayé la touche alt... rien n'a faire ( ca a fonctionné au début mais là, plus rien...)

avoir un macbook noir pour finir avec windows c'est pas top... avez vous une solution?

Merci (idem j'ai essayer de booter sur cd install mac, avec C ou meme D rien ne se passe)


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Septembre 2006)

:modo: lit la FAQ


----------



## jefnet (23 Septembre 2006)

j'ai fait comme dans la FAQ ! j'ai changé le disque de démarrage, maintenant j'ai meme plus windows... et pas plus de osx qu'avant...

Comment je fais pour réinstaller osx? je passe en mode disque externe avec un autre portable et je format tout à distance?

Merci de me dire comment retrouver un mac en forme !


----------



## jefnet (24 Septembre 2006)

J'ai trouvé la solution... en fait il fallait réinitialiser la NVRAM qui semblait avoir tout bloqué. Ca refonctionne parfaitement maintenant mais j'avoue que ne meme pas pouvoir booter sur le CD d'install ca fait un peu peur...

Pour rappel pour les macbook : option + commande + P et R au démarrage


----------



## DarKOrange (24 Septembre 2006)

jefnet a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution... en fait il fallait réinitialiser la NVRAM qui semblait avoir tout bloqué. Ca refonctionne parfaitement maintenant mais j'avoue que ne meme pas pouvoir booter sur le CD d'install ca fait un peu peur...
> 
> Pour rappel pour les macbook : option + commande + P et R au démarrage



La PRAM pas la NVRAM


----------



## Tuncurry (5 Octobre 2006)

DAn a dit:


> Merci de m'indiquer comment taper / où trouver l'arobase indispensable à tte adresse de courriel en mode Win?


 

*Salut. Pour les Mac Book et les Mac Book Pro, ça  marche très bien avec Bootcamp 1.1 et la manip indiquée en §5 sur ce thread.*

Ne pas oublier simplement de valider l'option "Clavier francais" dans la barre des taches".

Ensuite dans n'importe quelle application, le clavier Mac est pratiquement remappé à l'exception des touches obtenues par "Alt Gr" dont l'arobase fait partie.

Pour obtenir @ : taper la touche "><" ou maintenir les touches "Alt" et "Ctrl" enfoncée puis "a"
Pour obtenir les touches > et <, il faut faire la manip inverse , taper la touche haut "# @" et valider ou pas "Shift"

Pour les caractères spéciaux, maintenir les touches "Alt" et "Ctrl" enfoncées puis n'importe quelle touche du clavier. Par exemple pour , soit on tape e, soit on tape la touche correspondante sur le clavier du mac à savoir la "* $ " 

That's It !!!

En revanche je n'ai pas trouvé la correspondance pour le clic droit sur le trackpad des Mac mais cela fonctionne parfaitement avec n'importe quelle souris usb 2 boutons en cliquant justement à droite, donc...

T.


----------



## UnAm (8 Octobre 2006)

mouep...
pour les portables, en ASchaipakoi, faut pas oublier d'appuyer sur "fn" en plus de "alt" & 64 pour @, et "fn"+"alt"+92 pour \ il me semble 

voilou.


----------



## patjaff (8 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai installé Win XP sur mon mac via "BootCamp" no pb. Les deux systèmes fonctionnent parfaitement chacun sur leur partition. Mon seul ennui c'est que la touche "Alt" ne me donne plus accès à l'écran de choix de la partition à démarrer. De fait je suis à chaque fois obligé d'aller choisir la partition que je voudrais utiliser au prochain démarrage sous OSX ou sous XP ce qui est un peu lourd...
Quelqu'un as-t-il une idée?
Merci.


----------



## rubren (9 Octobre 2006)

salut, tente de réinitialiser la PRAM au démarrage (Pomme alt P R).


----------



## patjaff (9 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,
Merci mais je n'arrive même pas à zapper la PRAM!!! ???, je ne comprends pas! sinon tout fonctionne à part le pb cité précedement et le nouveau : que je n'arrive pas à zapper cette satanée pram: je maintient les touches enfoncées mais le démarrage continue comme si de rien n'était!
Merci


----------



## Sebi360 (14 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous les ami(e)s des Mac

Voila en fait j essaye d installer bootcamps sur mon mac intel jusque la tous se passe bien il me demande de mettre le cd xp et l install commence le mac redemarre et quand j arrive sur la page ou l on me dit de taper entrer pour installer r pour reparer ou f3 pour quitter mon mac bloque impossible de faire quoi que ce soit des que je fait entrer rien ne se passe  je tient a dire que j avais auparavant reussie a installer windows sur mon imac et depuis mon formatage total impossible 

Pourriez vous m aider

Merci de votre precieuse aides


----------



## Luke58 (14 Octobre 2006)

(Un peu de ponctuation eut été préférable).

Tu dis que l'install commence et que le mac redémarre. Si tu veux dire par là que tu as déjà booté une fois sur le CD, déjà choisi une partition et que Windows a déjà copié quelques fichiers sur ton disque, alors après ça il ne faut pas redémarrer sur le disque, mais sur le disque dur Windows pour que l'installation se poursuive.

Si le cd se bloque ici pour la première fois, bah je sais pas : es-tu sur que le CD de windows est en bon état ? Supprime Bootcamp et ressaie sinon...


----------



## flotow (14 Octobre 2006)

Salut,
je crois surtout que le clavier Mac est mappé differement , et par consequent appuyer sur F3 ne donnera pas F3. Je crois qu'il faut appuyer sur alt en meme temps, ou quelque chose comme ca 
En aucun cas ton mac bug, rassure toi


----------



## caroy (14 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai un gros probleme et j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide. J'ai installer boot camp sur mon imac intel et rendu a la partie qu'il faut mettre le cd de window xp bien window load et apres quand il est rendu le temps de peser sur ENTER bien il fait rien meme quand je pese sur enter. Donc, comment je peut revenir sur mon mac osx? J'ai plusieurs travaux a terminer tres bientot et qui sont sur mon mac donc j'ai vraiment besoin de votre aide.Merci beaucoup.


----------



## r0m1 (14 Octobre 2006)

c'est pas super clair tout ce que tu dis...  :mouais: Si tu pouvais etre plus pr&#233;cise, quelqu'un pourrait surement t'aider 


Tout &#224; fait vrai, cher r0m1, et s'il postait dans le bon forum, il aurait encore plus de chances. Bon, c'est mon jour de bont&#233;, je le transf&#232;re.


----------



## flotow (15 Octobre 2006)

appuis sur alt au demarrage


----------



## ice-tea (16 Octobre 2006)

bonjour a tous ,
c mon premier message sur ce forum, j'ai un macbook depuis peu et j'aimerais avoir windows XP qui fonctionne completement sans trop de racourci clavier.

avec le clavier je n"arrive pas a faire une incolade ni des crochets ce genre de  caractere quelqu'un sait comment faire ? 

merci d'avance 

Ice Tea


----------



## purple24 (18 Octobre 2006)

Même problème... mais si je sais très bien comment redémarer sur MAC OS, ça ne résoud pas le problème...
Pour ceux qui comme moi se sont donné du mal à dechiffrer le message codé plus haut, je reexplique:
J ai un superbe PowerMac Pro 2x2,66 sur lequel j aimerai installé une version de XP me permetant de consulter des Cd techniques professionnels ne tournant pas sous Mac Os (d'où ma trahison à Mac OS dont je suis adepte depuis 1986...) et dabandonner enfin Virtual PC et sa lenteur insoutenable.
Installation de Boot Camp, partition du DD, lancement de l 'installation avec CD XP Pro SP2..., pas de problèmes, l ordi redemarre, commence l'installation de XP sous ce "magnifique" ecran bleu jusqu à une page me demandant de confirmer le lancement de l'installation en appuyant sur ENTREE (ou R pour restaurer un ancien systeme ou F3 pour annuler l'installation). Et là, pas de réponse de mon clavier, qques soient les touches sur lesquelles j appuie. Planté? clavier innactif?...
Qqun as t il rencontré et résolu le problème??
Merci d'avance


----------



## purple24 (18 Octobre 2006)

Sebi360 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous les ami(e)s des Mac
> 
> Voila en fait j essaye d installer bootcamps sur mon mac intel jusque la tous se passe bien il me demande de mettre le cd xp et l install commence le mac redemarre et quand j arrive sur la page ou l on me dit de taper entrer pour installer r pour reparer ou f3 pour quitter mon mac bloque impossible de faire quoi que ce soit des que je fait entrer rien ne se passe  je tient a dire que j avais auparavant reussie a installer windows sur mon imac et depuis mon formatage total impossible
> 
> ...




As tu trouvé la solution? j ai le meme probleme...


----------



## purple24 (19 Octobre 2006)

j ai eu un probleme lors de l'installation de WIN XP avec Boot Camp sur mon PowerMac Pro que j ai vu évoqué sur plusieurs posts ici sans trouver la réponse. C est pourquoi je me permet ce nouveau post pour donner la solution que j ai trouvé.

Le problème etait le suivant: lors de l installation à partir du CD de windows (après avoir suivit les étapes d'installation de Boot Camp et de fragmentation di DD), arrive une page bleu sur laquelle il est demandé de confirmer l'installation de Windows en tapant ENTREE (ou R pour restaurer un ancien systeme ou F3 pour annuler). Et là, impossible à faire le clavier ne répondant pas.

solution trouvée: le problème vient du clavier et/ou de la souris apple. j ai résolu le problème en branchant un ancien clavier (tjrs apple) de mon vieil iMac datant de 2000/2001
ATENTION: Il faut relancer le processus d instalation (pas de plug & play là), c est à dire éteindre le Mac, le redemarrer en maintenant la touche "alt" enfoncée, choisir le disque dur windows pour le démarrage et PAS le CD d'install.
Mon clavier a répondu sans problème. Il suffit alors de suivre les étapes d'installation de Win XP jusqu à ce que l ordi redemarre seul. A ce moment là, mon ordi à redemarrer depuis le CD et pas depuis le DD windows, ce qui relance le processus d'install au début. J ai refais la manip de demarrage plus haut pour le redemarrer sur le DD windows et ça a marché.
ensuite il m'a suffit de rebrancher le nouveau clavier et sa souris au redemarrage pour l installation de XP et tout marche normalement.

Pour info: ça marche terriblement bien et vite XP sur un Mac! pour l instant en tout cas... rien à voir avec Virtual PC la "tortue fainéante"...
Meme si certains ne voeint pas l utilité de cette révolution, moi qui ne tate QUE du Mac depuis 20ans j utilise des CD techniques professionnels utilisant des programmes ne tournant que sur PC, je suis donc aux anges ....
J ai chez moi des vieux vêtement démodés que j utilise quand je fais de la peinture ou du bricolage, c est plus pratique que de le faire en Hugo Boss, non? lol


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Octobre 2006)

purple24 a dit:


> As tu trouvé la solution? j ai le meme probleme...



:modo: On a bien compris ton problème, merci d'éviter de le poster partout, le multipost est hors charte


----------



## purple24 (19 Octobre 2006)

désolé, comme j ai rencontré la même question sur plusieurs post j ai cru bien faire lorsque j ai trouvé une solution de créer un nouveau post pour la transmettre, nouveau post déplacé ici...
dsl encore d'avoir perturbé le bon fonctionnement de ce forum si bien régulé...


----------



## Meow the Catz (24 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aime beaucoup la nouvelle version des pilotes windows XP pour mac intel, enfin le clavier marche comme il devrait... SAUF... qu'il est impossible de faire des lettres comme ï, ô, enfin bref toutes les lettres qu'on voudrait accentuer avec un accent circonflexe ou un trémat, ça ne marche pas...

Dommage...

PS : si quelqu'un a une solution


----------



## Sboub (25 Octobre 2006)

salut, oué moi aussi j'ai le meme probleme. Si quelqu'un connait la solution...


----------



## angel heart (26 Octobre 2006)

voila je dois utiliser mon mac pour faire du C++ malheuresement avec boot camp ou parallels je n'arrive pas a touver les touches {} j'ai beau faire un alt + ( ou alt +) mais ça marche pas .
quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2006)

T'as un clavier mac, c'est ça ?

parce que sur un clavier PC c'est les touches "1234567890 - &é"'(§è!çà)" avec alt il me semble ...


----------



## angel heart (26 Octobre 2006)

oui j'ai un clavier mac c'est sur un macbook
personne n'as d'idée


----------



## lillumultipass (26 Octobre 2006)

je me pose la même question...je n'arrive pas non plus à faire les (at) des adresses mail...en gros, il faut arriver à faire un Alt Gr sur un mac...ça devrait Ctrl+Alt non?
ah ouais, c'est ça en fait: Ctrl+Alt (et la touche underscore) et ça marche!!!


----------



## angel heart (26 Octobre 2006)

oui sous parellels crl alt + 3 = # et crtl alt + 4 = { je vais m'eclater avec le c++


----------



## boulifb (27 Octobre 2006)

sur un clavier mac:

[alt_droit]+[4] pout {
[alt_droit]+[-] pour }

[alt_droit]+[6] pour [
[alt_droit]+[)] pour ]

L'équivalent du altgr sur le clavier mac est la touche "alt" à droite de la barre d'espace.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

sur mon clavier ibook :

[alt] + [(] = {
[alt] + [maj] +  [(] = [
[alt] + [)] = }
[alt] + [maj] + [)] = ]


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

{} = alt + ()
[] = alt + maj + ()

ça marche pour moi  
Je vais enfin pouvoir faire mes 





> à la main
> 
> Je vivais sans depuis 2 ans


----------



## Guano2 (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
j'aimerais avoir un peu d'aide sur le problème suivant :
j'ai un serveur Windows Server 2003 sur lequel plusieurs Macs viennent se connecter avec RDC.
Tout marche nickel sauf certaines touches. Par exemple pour avoir le tiret il faut taper sur la touche 6$ du mac vu que la touche correspondante d'un clavier "standard" et 6-
Merci.


----------



## Carlos Boursier (12 Décembre 2006)

Savez-vous omment on peut rendre opérationnel les touches numériques d'un clavier Mac avec Bootcamp ?

A+ et merci d'avance pour les réponses

->Carlos


----------



## Tarul (12 Décembre 2006)

Carlos Boursier a dit:


> Savez-vous omment on peut rendre opérationnel les touches numériques d'un clavier Mac avec Bootcamp ?
> 
> A+ et merci d'avance pour les réponses
> 
> ->Carlos



normalment, le driver clavier devrait le permettre. Tu es sur un portable ou un fixe.


----------



## Carlos Boursier (12 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> normalment, le driver clavier devrait le permettre. Tu es sur un portable ou un fixe.



IMac 24

A+

->Carlos


----------



## Carlos Boursier (12 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> normalment, le driver clavier devrait le permettre. Tu es sur un portable ou un fixe.



J'ai trouvé, il suffit de clique sur la touche numérique du clavier. Maintenant, il faut que je trouve comment mettre la virgule en lieu et place du point du clavier numérique.

A+

->Carlos


----------



## Guldo (12 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

j'utilisais jusqu'à présent mon iMac 20' Core Duo avce le clavier USB Apple et tout fonctionnait à merveille.

J'ai récement fait l'acquisition d'un clavier BT Apple. 
Après la phase d'installation, le clavier semble fonctionner correcte, sauf que certaines touches ne fonctionne pas (éjection du CD, réglage du son) alros que ces touches fonctionnait avec le clavier USB.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une explication à ce problème et/ou une solution pour pouvoir réutiliser ces touches sous Windobe ?


----------



## absolut75 (15 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Heureusement que ces forums existent : j'ai enfin r&#233;ussi &#224; installer ce satan&#233; Windows sur mon iMac.

Cependant il me reste un "probl&#232;me" : sous WinXP, j'ai cr&#233;e 2 comptes utilisateurs (tous les deux admin).

Quand je me logue sur le premier (celui qui a &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233; au moment de l'install) , le clavier (c'est un filaire Apple) fonctionne tr&#232;s bien avec les touches au bon endroit.
Par contre en changeant de session pour l'autre compte, mon clavier se retrouve dans les choux : ainsi le @ se retrouve , comme sur un azerty classique, en faisant AltGr+0...etc.

J'ai tent&#233; de r&#233;installer le CD de drivers bootcamp mais rien n'y fait.

Auriez vous une id&#233;e SVP ?

Merci, @+


Ma config : iMac core2Duo 20"


----------



## Tarul (15 Décembre 2006)

absolut75 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Heureusement que ces forums existent : j'ai enfin réussi à installer ce satané Windows sur mon iMac.
> 
> ...



oui j'en ai bien une, il faut que dans ton deuxieme compte tu lances l'application d'apple gérant ton clavier. dans ton compte admin, tu le vois sous l'icône d'un A imprimer sur une touche de clavier blanc, elle est à côté de l'horloge. Il faut que cette application soit lancée au démarrage de ton autre session.


----------



## absolut75 (15 Décembre 2006)

Salut Tarul,

Et ben décidement ;-) merci de ton aide une fois de plus.

Malheureusement ça ne resoud pas mon problème : j'ai bien effectivement cette icone en bas à droite de la barre des taches dans les deux sessions.
Les actions possibles dessus sont "activer" et "desactiver" .... j'ai tenté mais toujours pas de clavier "normal" sous la deuxième session.

@+


----------



## Tarul (15 Décembre 2006)

absolut75 a dit:


> Salut Tarul,
> 
> Et ben décidement ;-) merci de ton aide une fois de plus.
> 
> ...


si ce n'est pas celle là, c'en est une autre. Je ne voit qu'une application qui ne serait pas chargée au démarrage pouvant influencer le clavier.

les points a vérifier : 
-application a coté de l'horloge
-.exe lancer dans le msconfig.exe
-celles présentes dans le dossier démarrage.


----------



## absolut75 (15 Décembre 2006)

J'ai réussi à régler le problème. Voici comment si certains y sont confrontés :

Pour chaque session, aller dans le panneau de configuration puis ajouter/supprimer des programmes.
Choisir "Apple Keyboard Support" puis "modifier"

Voilà un souci en moins.... mais y'en a dejà d'autres en lice : à bientôt sur le forum


----------



## violon (18 Décembre 2006)

sous xp, le clavier rétroéclairé n'est pas géré? c'est dommage, qqun a reussi de faire fonctionné?


----------



## clmoudet (21 Décembre 2006)

Si cela peut rendre service, ayant moi-m&#234;me perdu du temps &#224; chercher:
Avec Boot Camp (et probablement Parallels que j'ai abandonn&#233, sur un clavier de MacBook Pro:
- l'&#233;quivlent de Alt Gr est ctrl+alt
- on peut taper l'arobase avec la touche < du Mac (inversion des touches @ et <)
- suppression se fait avec fn+effacement (fl&#232;che arri&#232;re).

:modo: Merci d'&#233;viter de poster des fils en double.


----------



## RouxSystem (2 Janvier 2007)

Merci ! je cherchais justement ce foutu @ que je n'avais pas trouv&#233;


----------



## seb34 (3 Janvier 2007)

J'ai pour ma part suivi les instructions, et j'ai construit la table "mac book pro azerty fr".
Elle intègre le fameux arobase, mais corrige aussi de nombreuses petites erreurs.

Télécharger le setup à l'adresse
http://s.marinier.free.fr/mac_pkfr.zip

Si ça peut aider...


----------



## Bilbo (3 Janvier 2007)

seb34 a dit:


> J'ai pour ma part suivi les instructions, et j'ai construit la table "mac book pro azerty fr".
> Elle intègre le fameux arobase, mais corrige aussi de nombreuses petites erreurs.
> 
> Télécharger le setup à l'adresse
> ...



Merci. Je vais tester ça très vite. 

À+


----------



## davidcaro2 (21 Janvier 2007)

J'ai une erreur lors de l'installation? "Erreur lors de l'ouverture...verifier que le document existe et que vous etes autoris&#233; a y acceder" il s'agit du fichier Mac&#168;pkfr.dll, je l'ai bien pourtant dans l'archive

J'y connais pas grand chose a windows...


----------



## davidcaro2 (21 Janvier 2007)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé tout seul , j'étais simplement en train de l'instalé depuis le zip, il fallait que je le sorte du dossier zippé

Pas habitué a windows..... et ses messages clair


----------



## superclerc (3 Mars 2007)

Bonjour j'ai besoin de faire une impession d'écran sous windows mais avec mon mac book je n'ai biensur pas la touche imprimécran. Sous mac Os X je sais faire avec pomme majuscule ... mais ca ne marche pas sous windows.
comment faire ?
merci beaucoup


----------



## chim (3 Mars 2007)

Telecharge ScreenCopy, il est open source.


----------



## Krstv (7 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup, je désespérais


----------



## mabovitch (20 Mai 2007)

Bjr
J'ai un Macbook, et Parallels installé.
Quelques touches du clavier ne correspondent pas, c'est pas trop grave. Le + embetant, c'est que je  n'arrive pas à trouver où se situe la touche @ ?  
Qq'un sait ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## EScTB (20 Mai 2007)

Salut,
Je pense que c'est alt+"


----------



## julrou 15 (20 Mai 2007)

Je dirais plutôt alt+! ou alt+ç


----------



## BernardRey (20 Mai 2007)

mabovitch a dit:


> Quelques touches du clavier ne correspondent pas, c'est pas trop grave. Le + embetant, c'est que je  n'arrive pas &#224; trouver o&#249; se situe la touche @ ?


La bonne astuce consiste &#224; installer le clavier propos&#233; par Florent Pillet sur son site et qui permet d'&#233;tablir la correspondance entre les touches normales du Mac et leur r&#233;sultat dans Windows. Du coup, c'est simple pour avoir un @, on tape sur la touche @ 

C'est sur sa page, en bas &#224; gauche sous le nom "French Mac keyboard layout for Windows v1.1" (dommage que tout soit en anglais sur cette page). Je l'utilise sans souci dans Parallels.


Pour les puristes, il faut savoir que, dans Windows, la touche Alt Gr est un raccourci pour la combinaison Contr&#244;le-Alt. Et dans Parallels, on obtient @ avec la s&#233;quence Commande-Option-&#224; (exactement comme dans Windows, en fait). Pour "Commande-Option", je cite de m&#233;moire, n'ayant pas de machine avec Parallels sous la main. C'est peut-&#234;tre "Contr&#244;le-Option"...


----------



## mabovitch (20 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt alt+! ou alt+ç




J'ai trouvé !!! En fait, c'est la combinaison Ctrl-Alt et la touche à (au dessous de zéro)

Merci à tous


----------



## Twilight (6 Juin 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Ayant acquis un superbe Mac Pro :love: , et utilisant Vista via Bootcamp pour des applications scientifiques, je suis confront&#233; au probl&#232;me suivant : sur Vista, les touches &#233;ject et variations du volume ne fonctionnent pas sur le clavier Apple.

Le sujet des probl&#232;mes clavier a d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; tra&#238;t&#233; mille fois, mais au risque de me faire fusiller par les modos, je poste quand m&#234;me ce fil car apr&#232;s maintes recherches sur le web et au sein de ce forum, je n'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; de solutions applicables au Mac Pro (Drivers Apple bootcamp ne r&#232;glent pas le probl&#232;me, Microsoft Keyboard layout non plus, input remapper n'est con&#231;u que pour les MacBook (Pro)).

Bref, en vous remerciant d'avance, et mille excuses au modos si ce fil est redondant.


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juin 2007)

Ce sujet peut &#233;ventuellement t'apporter une solution (driver applecdeject bien install&#233;?). V&#233;rifie aussi que tu as bien install&#233; les drivers de la derni&#232;re version de Bootcamp (1.2)


----------



## Twilight (6 Juin 2007)

J'avais d&#233;ja parcouru ce sujet, mais si j'ai bien compris, il permet simplement de d&#233;sactiver le driver Apple qui g&#232;re l'&#233;jection du CD... Solution qui revient &#224; devoir &#233;jecter le CD via le poste de travail Windows (sans probl&#232;me, mais peu pratique)... je cherche &#224; pouvoir faire fonctionner &#233;ject et volume via le clavier... En gros, un driver ou un remapper, mais qui prends en compte l'int&#233;gralit&#233; du clavier (Microsoft keyboard layout ne g&#232;re pas le pav&#233; num&#233;rique, et donc pas les touches au dessus de celui-ci)...

Les drivers install&#233;s sont bien les derniers &#233;mis par Apple. Le probl&#232;me est connu sur Mac pro, c'est dommage, &#224; part &#231;a tout tourne parfaitement bien sous Vista...


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juin 2007)

J'avais bien compris que ce sujet traite de la d&#233;sactivation du bouton eject, mais les infos qu'il contient permettent aussi de voir si le driver est bien install&#233; et lanc&#233; au d&#233;marrage.


----------



## Twilight (6 Juin 2007)

Au temps pour moi DarKOrange, j'avais pas saisi l'intention. J'ai donc boot&#233; sous Vista, et apr&#232;s avoir lanc&#233; msconfig, je me suis rendu compte qu'il n'y avait pas de trace du fameux AppleCDEject.exe. Donc, r&#233;installation des drivers clavier Apple, reboot, et ... toujours rien... Recherche sur la partition Windows et sur le disque de drivers Apple de l'application AppleCDEject.exe et rien... Ce fichier ne semble exister nulle part... Une petite recherche sur internet m'apprends que ce fichier &#233;tait d'actualit&#233; sur Windows XP... Est ce toujours le cas sur Vista ? A nouveau, le reste du clavier fonctionne parfaitement... Etrange...


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juin 2007)

Si il &#233;tait utile sous XP, il l'est sous Vista.

Edit : tu appuies suffisamment longtemps sur la touche eject au moins ? (au cas ou...)


----------



## Twilight (6 Juin 2007)

Oui, mais j'avoue que je me suis fait avoir au début... Première fois que je boot le Mac pro sous Mac OS X, la touche éject ne réponds pas, je cherche le bouton éject sur la façade, je trouve pas... Je hurle, j'étais prêt à appeler le service après vente d'Apple... On ne se refait pas.. Boulet...


----------



## midiweb (7 Juin 2007)

salut, j'ai installé par Bootcamp, Windows Vista Ultimate 64bits en plus de Mac OS X Tiger. L'installation s'est déroulée sans anicroches.

  Quelques manquements sont apparus cependant à l'utilisation:

  1. Impossible d'éjecter un disque avec la touche d'éjection du clavier, il faut obligatoirement passer par le gestionnaire de fichier, faire un clic droit sur la lettre du lecteur et choisir "Éjecter dans le menu"

  2. Je ne trouve pas les touches sous Vista pour régler la luminosité de l'écran.

  3. L'accent circonflexe normal qui se situe sur mon clavier qwertz (clavier germanique) à gauche du "1" n'est plus dispo.

  4. Je n'arrive pas à configurer le WLAN, la carte n'etant semble-t--il pas reconnue. D'ailleurs au démarrage VISTA cherche le pilote sur Microsoft mais ne trouve rien.

  5. Ma souris bluetooth Logitech V270 ne fait pas le scroll par la touche mais seulement par les ascenseurs des fenetres

  6. Pas de clic droit avec le touchpad pour le menu contextuel

  Qui peut me conseiller pour résoudre ces quelques problèmes avec priorité au WLAN. Merci


----------



## Twilight (7 Juin 2007)

Bien le bonjour à tous,

Apple vient de sortir la version 1.3 de Bootcamp, et pour le Mac Pro, tous les petits détails sous Vista sont réglés... La touche éject fonctionne avec le clavier Apple keyboard, les touches de volume aussi, le clavier est mappé correctement sans devoir bidouiller, bref, un vrai bonheur...
Seul petit bug restant : avec un clavier bluetooth, il faut encore l'éteindre et le rallumer pour pouvoir se logger sur sa session de Windows... Bref, une broutille au regard des bugs fixés....

Donc voilà, C'est quand même beau ce que fait Apple... Sur ce, je reboot Mac OS...  

Midiweb, je ne pense pas que Bootcamp gère officiellement les Vista 64 bits... Ce qui expliquerait les problèmes... cela dit, je peux pas t'aider, je suis en 32 bits, mais essaye d'installer Bootcamp 1.3, qui sait...


----------



## Twilight (7 Juin 2007)

Après un bref petit check sous le gestionnaire de périphériques Windows, il semble qu'il y ait un conflit avec "USB Human Interface Device"... Je ne sais pas ce que cela peut bien être, mes ports USB fonctionnent parfaitement... Boh, on verra bien...


----------



## DarKOrange (8 Juin 2007)

midiweb a dit:


> salut, j'ai install&#233; par Bootcamp, Windows Vista Ultimate 64bits en plus de Mac OS X Tiger. L'installation s'est d&#233;roul&#233;e sans anicroches.
> 
> Quelques manquements sont apparus cependant &#224; l'utilisation:
> 
> ...




Les drivers fournis par Apple via Bootcamp sont des drivers 32bits, Vista 64bits n'est pas support&#233;. Merci de lire la FAQ avant de poster.


----------



## Steph-24 (28 Juin 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,

Je viens d'installer Windows Vista sur mon Macbook et j'ai juste un probl&#232;me concernant le mapping du clavier. Comme je programme aussi bien sous Windows que sous Mac OS X, j'aurais voulu garder la m&#234;me disposition des touches.

J'ai fait des recherches sur les forums et je tombe &#224; chaque fois sur le m&#234;me lien:
http://www.spacetitox.info/Clavier/Clavier.html

Et ce developpeur fait payer son patch !!!!!!!!!!!!! :mouais:  

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution &#224; me proposer pour avoir le m&#234;me clavier sous Windows que celui sous OS X.

Merci d'avance


----------



## fracaya (30 Juin 2007)

J'ai le même pb et j'ai telechargé sur spacetitox, sans succès, je ne peux installer sous window le dossier "clavier français tous mac" que j'ai téléchargé


----------



## Steph-24 (30 Juin 2007)

fracaya a dit:


> J'ai le même pb et j'ai telechargé sur spacetitox, sans succès, je ne peux installer sous window le dossier "clavier français tous mac" que j'ai téléchargé


 
Je pense que la seule solution, étant donné l'intérêt du sujet est de mapper son clavier soi-même. Dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je me lance


----------



## litle_big_one (1 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour

Voir chez microsoft, il y a tout pour çà  

Je ne retrouve plus le lien, mais le fichier est MSKLC.exe à donwloader.


----------



## anneee (2 Juillet 2007)

Steph-24 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je viens d'installer Windows Vista sur mon Macbook et j'ai juste un problème concernant le mapping du clavier. Comme je programme aussi bien sous Windows que sous Mac OS X, j'aurais voulu garder la même disposition des touches.
> 
> ...



http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/tools/msklc.mspx


----------



## Steph-24 (2 Juillet 2007)

litle_big_one a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Voir chez microsoft, il y a tout pour çà
> 
> Je ne retrouve plus le lien, mais le fichier est MSKLC.exe à donwloader.





anneee a dit:


> http://www.microsoft.com/globaldev/tools/msklc.mspx



Merci pour votre aide à tous les deux. Je vais tester ça dès que je trouve un peu de temps.
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Lune (23 Juillet 2007)

Salut &#224; tous

Je poursuis gentillement mon apprentissage de MAc OsX; mais, si je suis l&#224; ....

Je n 'arrive pas &#224; "remapper" une touche du MBP c&#244;t&#233; Windows (d'ailleurs &#231;&#224; m'interesse aussi sur OsX !)

Je n'ai pas besoin de la touche entr&#233;e &#224; droite de la touche "pomme" de droite, ( &#224; moins que je n'ai pas compris son utilit&#233; , elle n'apparait pas ds le mode d'emploi, ni ds les raccourcis des pr&#233;f&#232;rences ) en fait, je voudrai une touche "contr&#244;le" &#224; la place. 

Ds le m&#234;me genre, la touche "Supp" me manque beaucoup &#224; part "Fn"+"retour", n'y a-t-il un autre moyen de supprimer ??

Merci d'avance de votre aide

Sinon, je ne retrouve plus comment faire apparaitre le clavier Mac &#224; l '&#233;cran


----------



## luigielric (27 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde ,

Voilà mon problème : Je possede un MacBook sur lequel j'ai installé avec l'aide de BootCamp l'os Windaube Vista.Après un passage sur le forum, j'ai vu que pour une meilleur comptabilité du clavier Mac , il était possible d'y installer un logiciel distribué par l'énemie ---> microsoft layout keyboard 1.4
Ce logiciel proposerait un clavier du nom de "Apple French" ...
1/Toutes les touches serontt-ellles à leur place avec ce log ?

----------------------

Un autre problème....Je trouve que l'écriture est lente quand je suis sur vista ...

J'appuie sur la touche mais l'apparition n'est pas instatantané ... bizzare ?

Je m'en remet donc à vous ... Pensez vous que le logiciel énemie pourra résoudre le problème?

Dans l'attente de vos réponse les plus claires ..

Luigielric


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Juillet 2007)

&#233;nemie ???   connais pas... Si tu veux parler d'ennemi on n'en a pas, Microsoft ou autre on n'a personne &#224; abattre. Et pourquoi cracher sur Windows alors que tu t'es empress&#233; de l'installer sur ton Mac :mouais: un peu de logique... Merci de faire attention &#224; ton orthographe. Et pour le logiciel de mappage de Microsoft pourquoi ne pas t'en rendre compte pas toi-m&#234;me ?


----------



## Sahri (27 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour

Juste une tite question !
Je suis censé utilisé le bouton " Del" de mon pc, 
J'aimerais savoir si il existe sur le clavier mac ! ( jsuis sur windows Xp et sur un MacBookPro) !

Merci Beaucoup !


----------



## Dramis (27 Juillet 2007)

Del -> Delete
Delete = supprimer
supprimer -> supr


----------



## Sahri (27 Juillet 2007)

C'est bien ce que je me suis dit, mais apparament ce n'est pas le boutton qui correspond 
Mais merci quand meme !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2007)

utilise le "." du pav&#233; num&#233;rique ? c'est un macbnook donc faut activer le num pad.


----------



## luigielric (27 Juillet 2007)

Enemie ----> c'était juste pour m'amuser ...
Et oui je pourrais m'en rendre compte par moi même mais bon , autant profiter du savoir des autres ---_> un fofo cest fait pour cela ...


----------



## Sahri (27 Juillet 2007)

J'ai essayé aussi, mais etant sur Windows, la touche F6 qui active normalement le clavier numerique n'a pour fonction que F6.


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Juillet 2007)

luigielric a dit:


> un fofo cest fait pour cela ...



Toi qui semble être un pro des forums, pourquoi ne pas avoir une recherche avant de poster ton fil ? Tu aurais eu la réponse tout de suite.

Un "fofo" ça marche comme cela...


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2007)

http://www.configmac.com/mappage-clavier.php


Edit: Je comprends que l'on puisse &#234;tre critique envers Windows, et que l'on lui pr&#233;f&#232;re MacOS X. Je comprends &#233;galement que, dans certains cas, l'on a pas toujours d'autre choix que de l'installer.
Maintenant, si c'est au point de le qualifier de "daube", alors on ne l'installe pas.


----------



## luigielric (27 Juillet 2007)

Je suis vraiment desoler de m'&#234;tre si al exprimer a propos de Windows et tout cela.
Simplement "Windaube" est couramment utilis&#233; alors je l'ai comme cela.Mais bon maintenant que vous trouver sa stupide , je comprend , c'est juste un pour le coup "STUPIDE" reflex.
D'autre part , je ne dit pas pro des fofo mais bon , la recherche , je l'ai fait ici et sur macbidouille mais bon ce n'&#233;tait pas des plus concluant.
Enfin je te remercie Divolie pour ton lien qui parait interessant.

Je clos le topic et tient &#224; m'excuser aupr&#232;s de vous

Cordialement


Luigielric


----------



## divoli (27 Juillet 2007)

Ce n'est pas grave, tu n'es pas le premier &#224; affubler Windows de ce nom. 

Je ne tiens pas &#224; d&#233;fendre sp&#233;cialement Windows, mais en le critiquant ainsi, ton premier post ne paraissait pas &#224; priori tr&#232;s coh&#233;rent. 

Moi aussi j'ai du install&#233; Windows. Pas pour Windows en lui-m&#234;me, mais parce que j'ai besoin d'utiliser des logiciels qui ne fonctionnent qu'avec celui-ci.


----------



## Zoku (30 Juillet 2007)

Pendant qu'on est sur les fonctions du clavier, est-ce qu'on retrouve le principe de la touche "Print screen" (capture d'&#233;cran) sur les Mac ? Ca me servait beaucoup sur PC, mais y'a rien d'&#233;quivalent sur les claviers Apple... Un raccourci, peut-&#234;tre ?


----------



## benko (31 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

J'utilise régulièrement le client TSE de Microsoft pour connecter mon G4 à un serveur Windows 2003.
Ca fonctionne bien sauf que je suis confronté à un problème de mappage clavier. Je ne sais pas comment faire "@" par exemple, ce qui est quand même nécessaire...

Auriez-vous une piste ?

Merci de votre aide.

Benko


----------



## Einbert (31 Juillet 2007)

Tu utilises quel clavier? Français?
Essaye alt-2


----------



## benko (31 Juillet 2007)

Merci
j'utilise le clavier Apple Wireless
lorsque je fais alt 2 j'ai un "&#233;"...


----------



## o06 (31 Juillet 2007)

salut,

de mémoire le "@" est à la place des chevrons <>.

pour mapper le clavier il y a qques solutions founies soit par des tiers et meme par microsoft/

en fouillant le forum tu trouveras facilement les liens.


----------



## benko (31 Juillet 2007)

je viens de trouver : ctrl + alt +0 fonctionne.


----------



## morphoas (31 Juillet 2007)

...impossible de faire reconnaitre le clavier apple à xp sur un MBP 17

J'ai essayé avec plusieurs modèles (les blancs actuels, l'ancienne génération noir) et toujours le même résultat ; une fois le clavier connecté en usb, la bulle d'installation apparait avant de signaler que le matériel n'a pas pu être installé...

une idée ?

nb : xp est installé via bootcamp et ils sont tous les deux à jour


----------



## luigielric (1 Août 2007)

Voila bonjour à tous ,

J'ai essayé tout les logiciels de mappage de la planète , recommencer 7 fois le tutoriel de "configmac" sur la mappage ... Je n'obtient aucun résultat ... J'ai même supprimmé tout les clavier sauf le Apple mais rien n'y fait.J'ai toujours < à la place de @ et d'autre touche windows
Je fais Appelle à votre savoir pour donner un coup de pouce .... Je ne trouve pas de solution...Sa va me rendre Dingue ...

Je vous en suplie 


Cordialment *du bout du corde avec un noeud coulant ..
*
Luigielric


----------



## ncocacola (1 Août 2007)

www.SpaceTitox.info, il y un patch normalement


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Août 2007)

Cette discussion est destinée à traiter les questions de mappage et autres problèmes concernant les claviers avec Bootcamp ou toute solution de virtualisation. Tout sujet posté dans le forum s'y rapportant sera soit supprimé soit fsuionné avec cette discussion.


----------



## luigielric (2 Août 2007)

Merci de ta réponse mais ... Le patch ne veut as s'installer .. il me demande de verifier qu'un fichier est bien placé dans le fin fond de ma partition windows ....

je me meurs en silence ///

Y'en a vraiment marre de ce windows à la noix


----------



## Jeff_Madrik? (3 Août 2007)

A l'origine, j'utilisais windaube xp pro sur mon macbook pro avec bootcamp. Puis, après un gros bug de gélure d'écran de windaube, j'ai décidé de réinstaller windaube. Ce qui a été fait sans problème - mais il a eu une erreur système lors de l'installation des drivers (lors du passage de l'inscription du produit, qui durait déjà depuis plusieurs minutes). Depuis, après moult tentatives de redémarrage, aucun input n'est possible: tout porte à croire que les drivers du clavier et du mulot du mac ont été tronqués. Résultat: je peux démarrer normalement windaube, mais je ne peux rien faire au clavier ou souris. Frustration certaine.

De plus, cette paralysie du clavier apparaît également quand l'on doit appuyer sur une touche pour lancer le logiciel d'installation à partir du cd d'origine...même si je tapiote sur F8 & cie.

Bref, si en plus je fais la remarque que, d'après mon finder, le contenu de mon ancien windaube est toujours là (alors qu'il aurait dû être supplanté par le nouveau windaube), j'avoue bel et bien que je suis désemparé concernant la remise en place de cet OS maudit que je me coltine seulement pour quelques jeux (dont je suis dépendant, comble de malheur). Je me demande si le fait de passer par l'utilitaire de disque pourrait arranger quelque chose...mais j'ai peur qu'en _effaçant[\i] le contenu de ma partition windaube par ce biais, je zigouille également la partition elle-même (cela m'est déjà arrivé plusieurs fois avec des dvds, à mon grand dam).

Bref, si vous avez des suggestions concernant mon cas, je vous remercie d'avance._


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Août 2007)

Tu passes par l'assistant Bootcamp, tu supprimes ta parttion Windows. Puis tu procèdes à une nouvelle installation.


----------



## Jeff_Madrik? (4 Août 2007)

Bien, merci pour l'info: j'ai enfin réinstallé un windaube tout frais sur ma partition...mais j'ai pas encore installé les drivers dessus. En effet, je me rappelle que c'est lors du passage de "l'inscription du produit" de l'installation des drivers que l'OS a planté, et que je m'étais retrouvé dans le pétrin de la dernière fois. En sachant que mon windaube n'est pas encore connecté sur le web, est-ce qu'il y a un risque qu'une nouvelle tentative d'installer les drivers reproduise le même foutoir?

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2007)

Je suis navr&#233;, je ne suis pas absolument s&#251;r de bien comprendre ce que tu dis, et j'ai du mal &#224; cibler le probl&#232;me. :rateau:

Par drivers, tu parles bien de ceux grav&#233;s lors du lancement de bootcamp ?
Par inscription du produit, tu parles de la proc&#233;dure d'activation de Windows ?

C'est bien le clavier du MBP et son trackpad que tu utlises ?

Tu as bien la derni&#232;re m&#224;j de MacOS X, et la derni&#232;re version de bootcamp ?


----------



## Jeff_Madrik? (4 Août 2007)

Je vais essayer d'être plus précis:

Les drivers dont je parle sont les drivers gravés à l'aide de Bootcamp, ceux qu'il faut installer sur le windaube bootcampé. 
Lorsque je lance l'installation des drivers sur ce windaube, il l'effectue normalement jusqu'aux 99% environs, où il passe à l'étape "inscription du produit". 
Et à cette étape, il passe 5 minutes avant qu'une erreur système s'affiche. 
Au redémarrage suivant, les drivers installés sont tronqués, et aucun input (clavier mac et trackpad) n'est possible (bref, l'horreur).

Je ne sais pas à quoi correspond l'étape "inscription du produit". Si cela nécessite une connexion internet, je suis bien dans la mouise (n'en ayant pas sur le windaube).

Concernant les màj de OSX et Bootcamp, je suis à jour.

J'espère avoir été moins "fouilli", cette fois-ci.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## divoli (4 Août 2007)

C'est tr&#232;s bizarre, ton histoire. :mouais:


J'ai install&#233; Windows XP Pro SP2 via bootcamp (1.3) sur mon MacBook Pro (2.4 Ghz, OS 10.4.9), il y a un mois.

J'ai install&#233; les drivers, et je n'ai pas le souvenir d'une quelconque "inscription du produit". Il me semble que la proc&#233;dure se terminait par l'ouverture de l'aide bootcamp (sur Windows, donc).

Je peux te dire que je n'&#233;tais absolument pas connect&#233; &#224; internet. Le param&#233;trage de l'acc&#232;s internet se fait normalement apr&#232;s l'installation des drivers, et n'est de toute fa&#231;on nullement obligatoire (si ce n'est pour mettre &#224; jour Windows) ...

D&#233;sol&#233;, &#231;a ne t'aide pas beaucoup. Si d'autres ont une id&#233;e...


----------



## Jeff_Madrik? (4 Août 2007)

Bon, j'ai retenté l'installation des drivers, cette fois-ci ça a marché. Cependant, l'installeur a passé 5 minutes sur le "inscription du produit"...qui, si j'ai bien compris, devrait apparaître qu'une seconde au mieux.
Mystère à éclaircir...enfin, à présent je respire un peu plus. Merci beaucoup à vous deux pour vos conseils et soutiens.


----------



## onizuka524 (18 Août 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde 

Comme tout le monde j'ai le problème de mappage du clavier et j'ai installé le logiciel ce trouvant sur ce site que vous avez indiqué sur le topic: http://www.florentpillet.com/ 
Mais je n'arrive pas à faire l'anti-slash sur windows avec "bootcamp" en utilisant la combinaison shift + alt + slash comme sur mac. 
Comment le fait-on ? 

merci


----------



## Mike_p687 (28 Août 2007)

Salut j'ai réussi à faire tourner Parallels avec la partition de Boot Camp 

(enfait ça s'est un peu fait tout seul  !)

Alors il commence à démarrer Windows... on arrive au choix des sessions d'utilisateurs

MAIS : Le clavier et la souris sont bloqués !

Dès que je viens avec la souris dans parallels ou que je veux clicker sur quelque chose elle disparait et je ne sait plus rien faire (dans parallels car il suffit que je fasse Pomme+shift et je passe dans le Finder)

Pareil pour le clavier...

Pourtant la barre de jsais pas quoi D) clignote dans l'endroit où il faut mettre son mot de passe... :hein:

Et aussi en bas y a marqué : Press Ctrl+Alt to release keyboard and mouse

Une fois que je fais ca on voit effectivement la souris

et alors à la place il y a marqué : Click inside OS Windows to capture mouse

:hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein::hein: Gnéééééééééé 

Qu'est-ce que je dois faire ? 

merci


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Août 2007)

Comme c'est indiqu&#233;   

Tu cliques dans la fen&#234;tre de Windows pour te d&#233;placer dans Windows, puis Ctrl+Alt pour te d&#233;placer &#224; nouveau dans OS X...

Un peu de lecture ne te fera pas de mal...


----------



## Mike_p687 (28 Août 2007)

...:mouais:

C justement pour ça que je demande votre aide : je n'arriva PAS à me déplacer dans Windows lorsque je clique dans la fentre de Parallels !

Dès que je clicke dedans elle devient inivsible et impossible de faire quoi que ce soit


----------



## chrisbi (28 Août 2007)

Si cela peut te rassurer Mike_p687, j'ai exactement le même souci que toi...

J'installe ma partition en bootcamp, installes mes drivers et hop tout roule...
Hier, après avoir lu tant de bonnes choses sur parallels, je l'installe... et comme toi...

Je clique dans la fenetre de parallels, ou après quelques secondes j'apercois mon bureau de bootcamp, tout joli, ou parallels me demande patienter pour réaliser son installation... au bout de quelques minutes celle-ci se termine mais... rien...

1-Le clavier et la souris sont immobiles... je peux bien sur revenir facilement sous macos x avec le "*Press Ctrl+Alt"* mais dès que je réclque dans parallels... rien...

2-Pire encore!!! j'ai tenté de rebooté via bootcamp sur mon XP, et celui-ci est aussi figé... ni souris ni clavier, je dois le rebooter violement avec le bouton d'extinction...

Bref... je cherche comme toi... mais je dois avouer que je n'y comprends rien...

A noter que lors de mon installation, j'ai du réinstaller la gestion du volume par le clavier... celle-ci n'était pas opérationnelle... j'ai tenté une réinstallation, qui corrige le problème, mais re-idem... il y a 5 minutes... je ne parle même pas de Fusion qui plante au lancement...

Je m'étais fait un cd avec Nlite pour les mises à jour, je vais tester avec mon CD XP SP2 d'ocotbre 2005.... aie aie... on verra bien


----------



## DomR (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour, petit nouveau ds ce forum, je rencontre bien sûr les même problèmes que tout le monde: après avoir installé MSKLC.exe (version pour XP)en suivant les indications très claires de configmac.com, je constate que le clavier "CLAVIER MAC FRANÇAIS" n'est pas ds la liste des claviers disponibles de MSKLC, contrairement à ce qui est montré sur confirmac.com.

Que faire?..
Help


----------



## Mike_p687 (28 Août 2007)

Merci mais ca ne me rassure pas trop !

vois-tu je suis retourné sur Windows par boot Camp tout allait bien, j'ai redémarré pour l"installation d'un programme et résultat :

PAREIL !

Je ne vois pas de souris, clavier bloqué...

Résultat : je suis bloqué sur le choix pour le compte utilisateur, je ne peux pas rentrer mon mot de passe 

Dites-moi (-nous) comment faire SVP !!!!


----------



## Mike_p687 (28 Août 2007)

Tout ça c depuis que j'ai essayé Windows XP de Boot Camp sur Parallels ...


----------



## chrisbi (29 Août 2007)

bon Mike_p687, gros plantage &#224; priori car sous Fusion qui maintenant fonctionne m&#234;me sympt&#244;me...

Google ne m'aide pas trop... on va voir mais au mieux il faut faire une restauration en bootant sur le CD windows, sinon ca sera r&#233;installation... arf...


----------



## Mike_p687 (29 Août 2007)

Ouais en ce qui me concerne j'ai déjà réinstallé Windose par boot camp tout va bien

J'ose plus trop essayé avec  parallels 

Mais fait bien gaffe, moi quand j'ai installé les drivers de boot Camp y avait pleins de fenetre windows qui apparaissaient pour configurer le pilote

Tu dois AUSSI le faire avec windows quand il te le propose et pas seulement boot camp

Maintenant je l'ai fait mais je ne me souviens plus si j'avais TOUT BIEN FAIT la premiere fois....

Bon courage je continue à suivre cette affaire


----------



## chrisbi (29 Août 2007)

Personnelement, j'avais d&#233;j&#224; les m&#234;mes sympt&#244;mes que toi, en effet en plus de l'installation via le setup des drivers, Windows te demande d'aller chercher ses propres drivers... cela ne m'a pas &#233;tonn&#233; car c'est u nclassique sous Windows


----------



## Mike_p687 (31 Août 2007)

Erffff meme chose j'ai relancé Parallels, marche pas

Ensuite par Boot Camp : OK

Redémarrage avec Boot Camp : ca merde 

Et vas-y que jte réinstalle tout


----------



## RitchiOZ (1 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

Je suis en grosse galére et j'ai besoin d'un petit coup de main svp. Je suis sous MacBook et Parallels. Une fois sous Windows et sous World quand je commence à taper il se met sois en majuscule sois en minuscule... en fait il bascule de l'un à l'autre mais je ne sais pas pourquoi... Une explication ?

D'avance merci


Ritchi


----------



## RitchiOZ (1 Septembre 2007)

Autant pour moi ce n'est pas que sous Word mais sous tous les logiciels idem IE etc.


----------



## ghostnelson (2 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous ! 
Etant depuis longtemps int&#233;ress&#233; par l'achat d'un Mac, je commence &#224; me renseigner sur les diff&#233;rents mod&#232;les, sachant que l'ann&#233;e prochaine j'aurai besoin d'un PC fixe et d'un portable.

De plus j'aurais besoin d'avoirs les OS suivants :
1) Mac OS 
2) Windows Vista
3) Windows XP
4) Ubuntu

Deux solutions s'offrent donc &#224; moi (je pr&#233;f&#232;rerais la 1&#232;re mais si il n'y a pas de possiblit&#233; de clavier + souris sans fil je me resignerais &#224; prendre la seconde) :
- soit l'achat; d'un iMac (avec OS 1 et 3) + d'un PC portable (OS 2 et 4)
- soit l'achat; d'un PC fixe (config gamer avec 0S 3 et 4) + d'un MacBook ( OS 1 et 2)

Et l&#224; o&#249; est le probl&#232;me c'est que mon ordi principal sera branch&#233; &#224; ma TVHD dans ma chambre, il faudra donc qu'il soit controlable par clavier + souris (les 2 sans fils). Or si j'ai un iMac en poste principal, je l'utliserais aussi souvent sous Mac OS que sous XP.
Cependant je ne sais pas quel kit sans-fil clavier + souris choisir qui fonctionnerait aussi bien sous Mac OS que sous XP. 
Je sais qu'il existe aussi des solutions de mappage des touches, mais d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai entendu un kit clavier + souris pour PC pourrait rencontrer des probl&#232;mes sur un iMac;
ces probl&#232;mes interviennent-ils sous Mac OS et/ou sous XP ?

J'ai trouv&#233; un kit clavier + souris sans fil (bluetooth) :
http://www.ldlc-pro.com/fiche/PB00030466.html
Ou alors celui-ci :
http://forum.lesnumeriques.com/lesnumeriques/Peripheriques/logitech-cordless-desktop-sujet_286_1.htm

Cela serait peut &#234;tre une solution ?
Donc si vous pouviez m'orientez vers un bon kit clavier + souris (sans fil) fonctionnant &#224; merveille sur un PC et sur un Mac (aussi bien sous Mac OS que sous XP avec BootCamp) je vous en serais tr&#232;s reconnaissant.

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Mike_p687 (4 Septembre 2007)

ghostnelson a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> Etant depuis longtemps intéressé par l'achat d'un Mac, je commence à me renseigner sur les différents modèles, sachant que l'année prochaine j'aurai besoin d'un PC fixe et d'un portable.
> 
> De plus j'aurais besoin d'avoirs les OS suivants :
> ...



Je pense que si tu installe les Drivers pour Boot Camp, n'importe quel clavier Mac fonctionne sur Boot Camp mais je ne sais pas si ça inclue le sans fil...
Demande à l'endroit où tu achètes ton kit, mais normalement ce genre de chose est compatible PC/MAC  

Moi je reviens à mon problème :

J'ai testé sous Fusion (qui est selon moi beaucoup mieux que Parallels !) 
MAIS :

Même problème lorsque je rentre dans la fenêtre de virtualisation, la souris est calée

Et VmWare FUSION m'avait dit au début avant de lancer la machine virtuelle (apres avoir configuré pour que ça se passe sur Boot Camp), 

Que les drivers pouvaient ne pas fonctionner correctement... 

*Y a-t-il moyen d'installer les drivers en quelque sorte en bootant sur le CD d'installation de drivers puisque je ne peux pas accèder à Windows avec le logiciel de Virtualisation...?*


----------



## Oracle (6 Septembre 2007)

Attention, sur www.SpaceTitox.info qui n'arrête pas d'être cité, le patch du clavier Mac pour Windows est payant... :hein: Vive la galère pour trouver un autre patch dans un topic aussi énorme...

Mais grâce à www.florentpillet.com j'ai enfin un vrai clavier Mac dans Parallels, j'en suis très content!

Dire qu'il y a quelques années, j'ai utilisé un clavier Mac sur un PC pendant plus d'un an, en ayant des touches qui ne correspondaient pas... Ca rendait fou les gens qui avaient à utiliser momentanément mon PC! 


Ahh le clavier Mac... quel bonheur de faire des [] {} et autres \ / intelligement!


----------



## stefaz (6 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

apres avoir telecharger puis installer bootcamp, j'ai voulu installer win XP. 

Dès la première étape ou l'on me demande d'appuyer sur "entrée" pour continuer l'install, je remarque que mon clavier est inactif! 

Impossible donc d'avancer d'avantage!

Quelqu'un peut il m'en dire plus??? 

(j'ai un MacBook Pro core 2 duo...)


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Septembre 2007)

stefaz a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> apres avoir telecharger puis installer bootcamp, j'ai voulu installer win XP.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, ce probl&#232;me a &#233;t&#233; &#233;voqu&#233; de nombreuses fois dans ce forum, une petite recherche avant de poster n'est jamais superflue. Il s'agit bien d'un Windows XP SP2 ?


----------



## stefaz (7 Septembre 2007)

Je suis désolé d'avoir réchauffé le sujet... 

D'ailleurs je m'en suis sorti avec un clavier que j'ai branché en USB. 

J'ai donc installer windows, mais lorsque j'ai voulu installer le gestionnaire que j'ai gravé via bootcamp, celui ci me dit qu'il est necessaire de faire un update de windows XP.

Je ne vois pas à quoi correspond le SP2 dont tu me parle! D'ou mon problème!?


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Septembre 2007)

stefaz a dit:


> Je suis désolé d'avoir réchauffé le sujet...
> 
> D'ailleurs je m'en suis sorti avec un clavier que j'ai branché en USB.
> 
> ...



Windows SP2 = Windows Service Pack 2. Il s'agit de la version de Windows qui comprend les dernières mises à jour.


----------



## stefaz (7 Septembre 2007)

Bon d'accord là je suis hors sujet....

Je sors...


----------



## willowoli (11 Septembre 2007)

bonjour à tous, j'ai rechercher dans le forum mais n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème.

En effet je reste scotché sur l'écran bleu de Windows XP lors du choix de la partition 32 gigas crée par Bootcamp... mon clavier ne semble pas reconnu.

J'ai un imac dernière génération intel core 2 duo, 20 pouces avec clavier & souris filaire...

Merci d'avance d'avance pour votre aide qui m'a toujours été précieuse.


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Septembre 2007)

1 - Tu as mal cherché, c'est un problème déjà évoqué de nombreuses fois ici.
2 - Il y a un sujet épinglé et marqué "unique" en haut de ce forum pour les question sur les claviers.

on fusionne.


----------



## olivufu (30 Septembre 2007)

salut, je sais que le sujet a &#233;t&#233; abord&#233; plusieurs fois mais je ne trouve pas de r&#233;ponse gratuite pour moi ... 

j'utilise le clavier belge qui me permet de r&#233;cup&#233;rer toute les fonctions du clavier mac (sur le windows emul&#233; via parallels) sauf l'arobase !! 

si quelqu'un a une astuce pour ce bon vieil arobase, je suis preneur !! 

ps: je ne souhaiterai pas payer de patch car je trouve ca dommage de payer pour mapper un clavier

merci

Il existe un fil UNIQUE pour c'est questions.


----------



## olivufu (30 Septembre 2007)

2h que je cherche, j'ai trouvé.... 

En mode clavier belge (de réglé) sur windows via parallels, ctrl+alt+2 et c'est bon j'ai l'arobase........ 

des fois le hasard par combinaison....


----------



## totoffff (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, &#224; tous, je viens d&#8217;installer XP sur mon Macbook en cr&#233;ant une partition avec bootcamp, tous c&#8217;est tr&#232;s bien pass&#233;s et tous fonctionnent.

Mon probl&#232;me c&#8217;est que je souhaite lancer XP via VMware Fusion.

Lorsque je lance la machine virtuelle tout se passe bien jusqu&#8217;au moment o&#249;, je dois taper mon mot de passe dans la fen&#234;tre Windows.

&#192; ce moment, je dois cliquer dans la fen&#234;tre et je perds la main donc mon clavier devient inactif la seule possibilit&#233;, c&#8217;est de faire &#171; Ctrl + pomme &#187;

J&#8217;ai fait pas mal de recherche, mais je n&#8217;ai rien trouv&#233;.

Merci d&#8217;avance.


----------



## Hashka (1 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Nouveau switcher, j'ai quelques soucis à trouver un patch ou un lien parlant explicitement du remappage d'un clavier logitech cordless mx.
J'ai un mac pro avec ce clavier logitech, mais il est configurer comme un clavier mac, comment utiliser les carateres affichés sur le clavier...?

merci

(j'espere etre dans le bon fil )


----------



## totoffff (2 Octobre 2007)

totoffff a dit:


> Bonjour, &#224; tous, je viens d&#8217;installer XP sur mon Macbook en cr&#233;ant une partition avec bootcamp, tous c&#8217;est tr&#232;s bien pass&#233;s et tous fonctionnent.
> 
> Mon probl&#232;me c&#8217;est que je souhaite lancer XP via VMware Fusion.
> 
> ...



Je viens d'installer un nouveau XP mais cette fois ci pas depuis Boot Camp mais directement depuis VMware et il fonctionne nickel !!!

Pensez vous qu'il me faut r&#233;installer XP depuis boot camp, sinon pour l'instant je reste comme &#231;a.


----------



## Tarul (2 Octobre 2007)

totoffff a dit:


> Je viens d'installer un nouveau XP mais cette fois ci pas depuis Boot Camp mais directement depuis VMware et il fonctionne nickel !!!
> 
> Pensez vous qu'il me faut réinstaller XP depuis boot camp, sinon pour l'instant je reste comme ça.



Non, si tu es content du fonctionnement d'XP sur sa vmware, il n'y a aucune obligation de le faire.


----------



## alexgsm (9 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour  !


Lorsque je suis sur Windows via Bootcamp, coment puis je faire une capture d'écran ( car pas de bouton impr écran sur mon macbook ! ) ?

Combinaison de touches ? Logiciel ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## indesign (9 Octobre 2007)

alexgsm a dit:


> Bonjour  !
> 
> 
> Lorsque je suis sur Windows via Bootcamp, coment puis je faire une capture d'écran ( car pas de bouton impr écran sur mon macbook ! ) ?
> ...



Je crois que la combinaison de touche est pomme-maj-3


----------



## alexgsm (9 Octobre 2007)

Sur mac os, oui ! Mais sur XP, ça ne fait rien du tout.

Merci quand meme, une autre solution ?


----------



## karlone (16 Octobre 2007)

Hello, 

Ma fusion du MBP 17" et XP marche du tonnerre, ma souris bluetouch fonctionnait même pdt l'installation de XP, ça marche tellement bien que du coup, que j'ai perdu mes touches F1, F2... utilisé pour la luminosité et cie, bon ça dérange pas trop mais parcontre quand je passe sous Autocad et 3ds max, c'est autre chose... 

Donc, pour ceux qui utilisent ce pluging téléchargeable sur ce site ci-dessous, est-il possible de recuperer mes fameux F1, F2... ???? 
http://www.spacetitox.info/Ctrl+Alt+Suppr,_Fn,_Ventilateur,_Copie_ecran_etc....html

Ou bien y'a t'il un combinaison genre shift+F1 pour avoir F1 sous boot camp ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## karlone (17 Octobre 2007)

re

J'ai trouvé la reponse à ma question, vue que je suis un XP user depuis tout petit, je n'avais pas cherché a comprendre à quoi servait la touche "fn", donc en m'amusant hier soir à testé des combinaisons, j'ai enfin retrouvé mes F1, F2, F3...


----------



## jeremie1978 (20 Octobre 2007)

bonjour j'ai un soucis j'ai un clavier sans fil mac et quand je passe sous windows vista mes touche ne se trouve plus a la bonne place quand je veut taper sur la touche  @ j'ai le 2 au carré enfait j'ai regardé un clavier pour windows et mon clavier se comporte comme si j'avais un clavier windows mais les dessins de mon clavier mac coresponde pas comment faire 

J'ai un mac pro octo coeur 9 go de ram


----------



## Oracle (20 Octobre 2007)

Oracle a dit:


> Attention, sur www.SpaceTitox.info qui n'arrête pas d'être cité, le patch du clavier Mac pour Windows est payant... :hein: Vive la galère pour trouver un autre patch dans un topic aussi énorme...
> 
> Mais grâce à www.florentpillet.com j'ai enfin un vrai clavier Mac dans Parallels, j'en suis très content!
> 
> ...


J'ai trouvé mon bonheur avec ça, ça ne donne rien pour toi ?


----------



## _stef_ (20 Octobre 2007)

> oracle

bonjour, j'ai installé l'utilitaire de Florent Pillet sous Win2000 avec VmWare Fusion
j'obtiens bien le ( et { mais pas le [

tu sembles dire dans ton message que pour toi ca fonctionne sous Parallels ?
tu peux confirmer ?  y a t'il une astuce ?

merci par avance


----------



## J.L.M. (20 Octobre 2007)

Switcheur en herbe, je me familiarise doucement mais surement avec mon mac. Par contre deux chose que j'utilisé très régulièrement sont inaccésible depuis mon clavier.

Tout d'abord les croché, comment on les tapes ? Il n'y a pas de bouton avec le dessin.

Deuxièmement le print screen ? J'ai cherché un peu sur internet et tout le monde dit pomme+4 seulement, sur les nouveau clavier ultra plat, il n'y a plus de touche pomme. :rateau: 
Comment faire ?


----------



## Oracle (20 Octobre 2007)

Stef, je te confirme que les accolades (alt + parentheses) passent sur Parallels.

JLM, la touche pomme, c'est la touche commande, entre alt et espace. Ils ont enlev&#233; le symbole de la pomme? Heresie !

Question terminologie, la touche Alt s'appelle en fait touche Option, (parfois appel&#233; la casserole, je te laisse deviner pourquoi) et la touche pomme, c'est la touche Commande.

Les crochets et accolades sont sur les memes touches que les parentheses mais en rajoutant Alt + Shift pour les crochets et Alt pour les accolades.


----------



## Oracle (20 Octobre 2007)

Il existe un clavier virtuel sur MacOS qui permet de voir quelles touches sont accessibles quand on presse Alt et Alt+Shift, tr&#232;s pratique quand on d&#233;couvre le Mac. Pour le rendre accessible :

&#8212; Menu Pomme
&#8212; Pr&#233;f&#233;rences Syst&#232;me 
&#8212; International
&#8212; Menu Saisie 
&#8212; Cocher en haut : Visualiseur du clavier
&#8212; Cocher en bas : Afficher le Menu saisie dans la barre des menus 

Un petit drapeau se place dans la Barre des Menus, en haut &#224; droite, avec un sous menu "Afficher visualiseur de clavier"

On voit que globalement tout est assez logique (les [] et {} sous (), le tild ~ sous le n, le pipe | sous le L, le &#169; sous le c, le &#174; sous le r... il y a m&#234;me les &#8804;&#8805; sous <>)


----------



## J.L.M. (20 Octobre 2007)

Merci ! Ca marche parfaitement pour les croch&#233;s. Par contre les print screen, &#231;&#224; veut vraiment pas. :mouais:

EDIT: en fait si. Mais il ne faut pas utiliser les chiffres du pav&#233;s num&#233;rique, mais ceux au dessus de la lettre. Ca aidera peut-etre quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## Oracle (21 Octobre 2007)

Ah oui en effet, j'avais jamais fait l'essai avec le pavé numérique.

D'ailleurs j'ai une question, sur MacOS 9 on pouvait faire une copie d'écran de fenêtre (comme le Alt Gr + Print Screen Windows) en faisant Pomme Shift 4 puis Caps Lock. Ca ne marche pas sur OS X.

Ca a été remplacé par quelle combinaison?


----------



## jeremie1978 (21 Octobre 2007)

ORACLE merci pour ce lien http://www.spacetitox.info
je l'ai télécharger mais absolument rien pour un clavier sans fil mac pro octocoeur et j'utilise boot camp et non parallele


----------



## Oracle (21 Octobre 2007)

Tu as mal lu mon message, sur spacearnak, c'est payant, je conseille l'autre lien.

Telecharge ceci : http://www.florentpillet.com/files/MacFrenchKeyboardLayoutForWindows.zip

C'est un driver Windows, peut importe qu'il s'agisse de Parallels, BootCamp ou Fusion, ça marchera de la même façon partout.

Et c'est fait pour remapper un clavier Apple, donc je peux me tromper mais je pense que ça marche pour tous les claviers Apple puisqu'ils ont tous la même configuration.

Le fait qu'il s'agisse d'un Mac pro octocore est probablement un détail


----------



## jeremie1978 (22 Octobre 2007)

ok merci mais comme tu disait sa :Mais grâce à *www.florentpillet.com* j'ai enfin un vrai clavier Mac dans Parallels, j'en suis très content!
et que tu parlait de prallele c'est pour sa que j'ai mal compris merci encore


----------



## spakov (7 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour je viens d'instaler xp sous boot camp sur mon macbook pro
le seul souci que je rencontre et l'utilisation du clavier, il n'est pas configurer correctement.
du coup mes touches  'u,i,o,p etc..renvoient des chiffres....

j'ai tent&#233; de lanc&#233; le drive "AplleKeybord" fourni sur le skud de Leopard, mais rien ne ce passe.
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?

Sujet &#233;pingl&#233; en haut du forum. merci.


----------



## SITRALE (12 Novembre 2007)

Salut &#224; tous...

J'utilise, sur mon MacPro, un ProKeyboard ancienne g&#233;n&#233;ration...c'est un blanc, mais avec des espace entre les touches F4 et F5 et entre les touches F8 et F9 et avec le petit pied rabatable &#224; l'arri&#232;re pour le r&#233;hausser je sais pas si vous voyez ce que je veu dire...

Bref , ajout&#233; &#224; ca, j'ai quelques problemes avec mon XP... : au d&#233;marrage, je tombe sur une interface type MS-DOS, me demandant de faire un choix entre plusieur type de d&#233;marrages, je choisi alor "derni&#232;re bonne configuration"...XP se lance, mais au moment de taper mon mots de passe d'utilisateur, je me rend compte que le clavier ne r&#233;pond pas...la touche CapsLock ne s'allume pas, ni celle du verrouillage num&#233;rique, ca veut dire que le clavier n'est m&#234;me pas aliment&#233;...et pas moyen d'&#233;ssay&#233; avec le clavier vendu avec le MacPro, car je l'ai refil&#233; &#224; mon petit frere qui est &#224; 60 bornes dici...ma souris , en revenche, une razer, marche sur les deux ports USB frontaux...

Ma question est donc de savoir si cette g&#233;n&#233;ration de claviers et compatible, ou si il faut que je r&#233;installe XP, en regravant un disque de driver, vu que quant je l'ai install&#233; la premi&#232;re fois, c'&#233;tait avec le nouveau clavier ?

Merci d'avance.

S.

Et le fil &#233;pingl&#233; consacr&#233; aux probl&#232;mes de claviers alors ?


----------



## Skazog (20 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai essayer hier soir d'installer XP via bootcamp sur mon MacBook Pro.

Je repartitionne mon disque, jusque là tout va bien.

Puis la machine redémarre.

Le CD de windows se lance.

On voit l'écran bleu avec 2-3 choix mais mon clavier ne fonctionne pas.

Que dois je faire? 

Est ce qu'un clavier externe m'aiderait, ou pas?

Merci


----------



## Mangeur d'pommes (20 Novembre 2007)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Cette discussion est destinée à traiter les questions de mappage et autres problèmes concernant les claviers avec Bootcamp ou toute solution de virtualisation. Tout sujet posté dans le forum s'y rapportant sera soit supprimé soit fsuionné avec cette discussion.
> 
> 
> Bonjour,
> ...



J'avais eu le même problème et en fait, quand tu installe les drivers et que les pilotes ou le fichier de mappage clavier à été installé, en fait il n'est pas selectionné par défaut. Pour le faire, il faut aller dans l'outil de barre de langue de Windows (XP ou Vista d'ailleurs), si l'installation est nouvelle, cette fameuse barre de langue est directement sur la barre du menu démarrer. Donc clic droit -> propriété. Dans la liste on peu au choix supprimer l'anglais, mais surtout dans la configuration de clavier nommée "Francais", ne pas séléctioner "Français" mais bel et bien "Français (Apple Keyboard)" !!

Comment le séléctionner, et bien c'est simple, le mettre en surbrillance et dans le menu de droite, cliquer sur "Monter". U

Un redémarrage et c'est O.K !

Par la suite, on peut même choisir dans le panneau de configuration d'utiliser les touches de fonctions pour les logiciels multimédias de XP ou Vista.


----------



## iDiot (1 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous.​ 
J'ai un iMac avec un nouveau clavier aluminium en USB et Vista installé.​ 
La partie numérique du clavier n'est pas reconnue sous Vista, et je ne parviens pas à trouver le truc à faire. 
C'est assez pompant car j'aimerai bien pouvoir travailler sous Excel sans devoir jongler avec shift toute les 2 secondes :hein:​ 
Que dois-je faire?​ 

Merci de votre aide.​


----------



## SITRALE (2 Décembre 2007)

SITRALE a dit:


> Et le fil épinglé consacré aux problèmes de claviers alors ?



srysry


----------



## lacouree (4 Janvier 2008)

Je suis dans l'impossibilité de trouver la touche ou le raccourcit @ sur parallele desktop pourriez vous me sortir de cette panade
Quand je tape la touche @ j'ai un petit 2 à la place
est ce un parametrage de clavier ???


merci d'avance


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Janvier 2008)

lacouree a dit:


> Je suis dans l'impossibilité de trouver la touche ou le raccourcit @ sur parallele desktop pourriez vous me sortir de cette panade
> Quand je tape la touche @ j'ai un petit 2 à la place
> est ce un parametrage de clavier ???
> merci d'avance



Je te renvoie sur le site d'Avanquest France :

http://www.avanquest.fr/tools/asp/faq/recherchetheme.asp?CMD=SOUS&ID_SOUSTHEME=0&ID_THEME=152


----------



## lacouree (5 Janvier 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je te renvoie sur le site d'Avanquest France :
> 
> http://www.avanquest.fr/tools/asp/faq/recherchetheme.asp?CMD=SOUS&ID_SOUSTHEME=0&ID_THEME=152





merci infiniment , vous m'avez sauvé 

bravo


----------



## LACK (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, tout d'abord bonne année à tous.

Je viens de faire une recherche mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème.

Veuillez m'excuser si réponse à déjà était donnée.


J'ai installé Bootcamp sur mon macbookpro 2,2 Ghz ainsi que les drivers et j'ai testé le jeux,

Rainbow Six Ravenshield.

Tout est ok : video (1440x900), son,...

Par contre j'ai un problème !

J'ai changé les touches du clavier pour les adapter à ma volonté mais quand j'essaie de jouer,

ça bloque c'est à dire que par exemple quand j'appuie sur R pour avancer, je n'avance pas et il y a un effet de saccade légère qui bloque.

Quand je bouge avec la souris ( Apple bluetooth ) le mouvement est ok et fluide.

Il n'y a vraiment que le clavier qui déconne.

De même, si j'appuie sur la touche pour recharger l'arme j'entends le bruit de l'action, ça se fait mais le mouvement ne se fait pas completement !

Voilà, j'espere que je pourrai regler ce soucis et cela grâce à vous.

@+++++


----------



## scrashh (7 Janvier 2008)

Meme problème avec mon mac mini .
ya t-il une mise a jour pour léopard ?


----------



## scrashh (7 Janvier 2008)

déja corrige les fautes .


----------



## Guldo (7 Janvier 2008)

Je te confirme qu'avec Léopard les choses se sont amélioré au niveau des fonctionnalités.
Par contre la détection est toujours aussi aléatoire et il est souvent nécessaire d'éteindre/rallumer le clavier pour qu'il soit détecté par M$


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Janvier 2008)

tu as vu la date de ce message (16/10/2006, 22h43) ? Quel intérêt  de le déterrer ?


----------



## jps38 (8 Janvier 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon MacBook Pro,
> je bloque à l'écran bleu car il ne reconnaît pas le clavier.
> 
> Le plus étrange, c'est qu'au début de l'install, il est possible d'appuyer sur F10 pour activer une option d'install et que là il reconnaît mon clavier



Bonjour,

J'ai rigoureusement le même problème avec mon iMac alu...

J'ai récemment acquis sur Ebay un CD neuf de Windows XP SP2 (édition familiale) accompagné de son numéro de licence. Il semblerait que ce soit une version "OEM" et je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'une version 32 ou 64 bits.

J'ai donc créé avec Bootcamp une partition de 32 go et lancé l'installation.

Le problème c'est que, à un moment, le programme d'installation me dit *"Pour installer Windows XP appuyez sur entrée"*. Or, la touche entrée de mon clavier est ne veut rien entendre, pas plus d'ailleurs que les autres touches du clavier...

Au secours quelqu'un(e) !

P.S. : J'ai un iMac Intel alu écran 20 pouces, processeur 2,4 ghz, 2 go de mémoire vive. Il tourne sous Léopard 10.5.1.

*Nouvelle tentative ce matin : nouvel échec* (j'avais pourtant pris soin de débrancher tous mes périphériques, sauf bien sûr le clavier...)


----------



## jps38 (8 Janvier 2008)

L'utilisation de mon ancien clavier a résolu mon problème...

Windows XP est installé et fonctionne parfaitement !

Pourvu que ça dure...​


----------



## LACK (9 Janvier 2008)

Bon et bien personne n'a l'air de savoir qu'est ce que je pourrais faire.

c'est dommage. J'espère qu'il y en a au moins une


----------



## Blueyez (10 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens d'installer Windows via Parallels et le pavé numérique de mon clavier apple ne fonctionne pas  Comment puis-je y remédier ? Chez mon collègue qui a la même config que moi, cela fonctionne  Je ne sais plus quoi faire  Help...


----------



## elriele (3 Février 2008)

Salut à tous.

Voilà je rencontre un petit problème de clavier. Je suis jeune switcher sur MacBook Pro. J'installe Windows XP SP2 sans problèmes via BootCamp et tout fonctionne sans problèmes pendant 2 semaines.

Mais voilà aujourd'hui je redémarre sous windows et mon clavier n'est plus reconnu. Le trackpad est toujours là, mais aucune ouche du clavier ne répond du coup impossible de rentrer mon mot de passe pour rentrer sur ma partition Windows. Pourtant tout fonctionne sous Mac OS X et a la sélection de partition, c'est seulement une fois sous Windows que le clavier ne répond plus. 

Est-ce qu'une touche que j'aurais activé sans le vouloir bloque le clavier ? ^^ 

Tout conseil est le bienvenue, Merci de votre attention.


----------



## Oracle (5 Février 2008)

spakov a dit:


> Bonjour je viens d'instaler xp sous boot camp sur mon macbook pro
> le seul souci que je rencontre et l'utilisation du clavier, il n'est pas configurer correctement.
> du coup mes touches  'u,i,o,p etc..renvoient des chiffres....
> 
> ...



Il faut trouver l'equivalent du Num Lock qui permet, sur un portable, de passer le clavier numérique sur les touches uiopjklm,;:=


----------



## patjaff (5 Février 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
La première chose à faire est bien entendu d'installer les drivers mac juste après l'installation de windows.

Pour activer le pavé numérique, il faut appuyer une fois sur le bouton marqué d'un rectangle frappé d'une croix sur votre clavier mac - 'verr num' sur un clavier de pc (comme sur un "vrai" pc en fait).


voilà


----------



## angel heart (6 Février 2008)

Vous avez besoin de windows et le changement de clavier entre le mac et windows vous prend la tête.
Ce gestionnaire permet de faire passer la pilule sans problème.
gestionnaire de clavier apple pour windows 
il permet aussi de faire un copier colle avec &#63743;+C &#63743;+V a la pace de ctrl+c ctrl+V 
Ce gestionnaire a été développé par Thomas
il faut avoir installer les driver du clavier de bootcamp

Merci mais ce message devrait ce trouver dans le fil unique consacré aux problèmes de claviers. On répare de suite.


----------



## angel heart (6 Février 2008)

1° je n'ai pas de problème de clavier mais j'apporte une solution 
2° je pense que c'est pas pratique de mette l'utilitaire en 13° pages (je me souviens d'un utilitaire  dans problème de clavier mais que page ? )
3° par souci pour l'auteur qui c'est prit la tête a écrire le programme cela vaut bien un topic 
4° sinon on l'intègre dans Présentation des solutions de virtualisation et de bootcamp
5° ou le créateur du topic édite sa 1° page est proposer tout les solution qui on été trouvé
Enfin tout sa me parait juste logique pour tout les forumeur puissent trouver une solution rapide a leur problème


----------



## ikoff (17 Mars 2008)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Cette discussion est destinée à traiter les questions de mappage et autres problèmes concernant les claviers avec Bootcamp ou toute solution de virtualisation. Tout sujet posté dans le forum s'y rapportant sera soit supprimé soit fsuionné avec cette discussion.
> 
> 
> Bonjour
> ...


----------



## ikoff (17 Mars 2008)

lacouree a dit:


> Je suis dans l'impossibilité de trouver la touche ou le raccourcit @ sur parallele desktop pourriez vous me sortir de cette panade
> Quand je tape la touche @ j'ai un petit 2 à la place
> est ce un parametrage de clavier ???
> 
> ...



j'ai trouvé une solution qui marche pour moi : dans la barre windows (bleue) à droite, avant les icones à l'extrème droite, il y a un symbole de clavier. Quand on clique dessus, on a soit clavier français (France) soit Français (Apple). 
En clavier Français France, la touche @ fait un ² et inversement...


----------



## Johnny boy (20 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous. 

Comment utiliser la touche "enter" d'un pavé numérique de clavier Mac sous Windows Vista SP1 via VMWareFusion ?

J'ai énormément d'applications chiffrées du type encodage Excel et je n'arrive pas à rendre cette touche opérationnelle.

Rem. : l'utilisation d'un clavier Siemens pour PC a le même problème.

Ma configuration : Imac 24", Leopard 10.5, VMWareFusion + Vista SP1


Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Johnny boy (26 Avril 2008)

Personne n'a d'idée?


----------



## NoxDiurna (23 Mai 2008)

Messieurs, j'ai un problème et j'ai besoin de votre aide. j'ai installé Vista sur mon macbook. Déjà, c'est impossible d'installer Bootcamp 2.1 mais c'est pour un autre débat je crois. Le problème que j'ai actuellement concerne naturellement le mapping du clavier. Quand j'installe Bootcamp et avant que je redémarre mon Macbook, le clavier intégré marche parfaitement avec toutes les touches fontions. Mais dès que je le redémarre, aucune touche fonctionne marche à l'exception du bouton eject CD. 

Pourtant, quand je le branche à mon clavier alu, toutes les touches semblent marcher parfaitement (@ par exemple). Ne me dites pas que je dois installer XP car Vista est tout simplement imposé par ma profession (je sais... paradoxal quand toutes les boites sont en train de refuser d'utiliser Vista).


----------



## NoxDiurna (23 Mai 2008)

Je me répond tout seul. Apparemment, c'est un problème récurrent chez les portables mac. De toute façon, j'utilise un claiver externe à mon travail tandis que je ne suis que sur OSX quand je suis à la maison. Donc... en attendant qu'Apple nous pond une solution digne de son nom, je fais ce que je peux...


----------



## ignare (3 Juin 2008)

Johnny boy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> Comment utiliser la touche "enter" d'un pavé numérique de clavier Mac sous Windows Vista SP1 via VMWareFusion ?
> 
> ...


 

Bonjour vous,

Au moyen de Bootcamp, j'ai installé Vista sur un Mac Leopard (j'y suis novice mais, je découvre !)
Au moyen du clavier visuel (en allant dans, démarrer, options d'ergonomie) on peut visualiser à quoi correspondent les touches du clavier ! 
C'est utile pour l'arobase etc. !
En espérant que ceci vous aidera ! 
Ignare.


----------



## ignare (4 Juin 2008)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Cette discussion est destinée à traiter les questions de mappage et autres problèmes concernant les claviers avec Bootcamp ou toute solution de virtualisation. Tout sujet posté dans le forum s'y rapportant sera soit supprimé soit fsuionné avec cette discussion.
> 
> 
> Bonjour,
> ...


 

Bonsoir,
Pour vous aider ?


----------



## ignare (4 Juin 2008)

ignare a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Pour vous aider ?


 
J'ai deux images qui révèlent les touches "Clavier Mac" correspondant au clavier Windows.
Malheureusement, j'ai l'impression que mon copier-coller n'apparaît pas !
Ignare

Je colle la suivante !


----------



## micka1992 (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde !!
Alors voila mon probleme, je vais avoir un MBP et je compte mettre dessus vista. Je sais comment on fait pour configurer le clavir de facon a ce que vista reconnaisse les touches. Mais mon probleme est que j'aimerai par exmple, ajouter une autre fonction au bouton eject. Je m'explique: j'aimerais que lorsque l'on appuit sur ctrl et eject cela fasse comme ctrl + inser sur windows. Ce qui revient a un copier. ( je sais pas si je suis tres clair). j'aimerais faire pareil avec shift ce qui reviendrait a un coller.
De plus si possible ca serait fantastique de pouvoir mettre par exemple sur la touche echap un imprim ecran.
Merciii beaucoup d'avance !!!


----------



## ulatil (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir comment saisir les touches @, -,_,  quand on est sous windows elles ne correspondent plus.

merci d'avance

ulatil


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

C'est le pilote du clavier sous Windows qui gère la position des touches correspondant aux caractères. Il faut dont se référer au "layout" d'un clavier de PC pour trouver la position des caractères recherchés:






Les caractères tels que @ (sur la touche 0) ou \ (sur la touche 8) sont accessibles en maintenant la touche AltGr appuyée (l'appui sur la touche AltGr équivaut aussi à l'appui sur les deux touches Ctrl+Alt).


Mais les claviers de PC ne permettent pas d'accéder à tous les caractères, loin de là (sur ce point, les Macs sont bien meilleurs). Pour taper un caractère qui n'est pas accessible directement au clavier, on doit maintenir la touche Alt enfoncée pendant qu'on tape son code ANSI (par exemple Alt+128 doit donner "Ç", si je me rappelle bien).


Pour répondre plus précisément à ta question:
"*@*" = *AltGr*+"*à*" (touche 0)
"*-*" = *AltGr*+"*§*" (touche 6)
"*_*" = *AltGr*+"*!*" (touche 8)
"*&#8364;*" = *AltGr*+"*E*"


----------



## gasseton (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour 
passé récemment sur Macbook, j'ai installé parallels desktop
pour pouvoir utiliser des logiciels non reconnus par Mac OSX

mais quand je suis en Windows j'ai beau parcourir tout le clavier
je ne trouve pas le signe  @  ??
merci de m'éclairer


----------



## DeepDark (2 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

quelques conversations plus bas on trouve ça


----------



## gasseton (2 Juillet 2008)

salut DeepDark

avant de poser ma question j'ai lu les FAQ, fait une recherche par mots clés et visionné un certain nombre de messages ; tout ça en vain 

je suppose que tu as effacé ma question jugée trop naive puisque je ne la retrouve pas 

je débute sur Mac, sur ce forum et mes neurones sont pas neufs !

alors je sollicite ta bienveillance : peux tu être un toutipeu + explicite et me dire dans quel intitulé de message se trouve la réponse ?

merci


----------



## DeepDark (2 Juillet 2008)

Mais il n'y a pas de problème, je m'excuse d'avoir été peut-être un peu trop froid... Désolé.

Sous Parallels as-tu installé les Parallels Tools? Normalement si elles sont installées tu procèdes de la même manière pour faire @ sous windows que sous OSX


----------



## ulatil (2 Juillet 2008)

merci pour ta réponse
bonne soirée


----------



## lifenight (3 Juillet 2008)

Sous windows tu vas dans les paramètres régionaux et tu mets ton clavier en fr Apple et tout correspondra


----------



## Jean-Miche (3 Juillet 2008)

gasseton a dit:


> salut DeepDark
> 
> avant de poser ma question j'ai lu les FAQ, fait une recherche par mots clés et visionné un certain nombre de messages ; tout ça en vain
> 
> ...



Excuses-moi l'adresse a changé :

http://legacy.avanquest.fr/tools/asp/faq/recherchetheme.asp?CMD=SOUS&ID_SOUSTHEME=0&ID_THEME=152


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2008)

Bon, deux choses :

1) ctrl-insert et shift-insert ne sont pas des raccourcis Windows, ils y fonctionnent encore parce que la politique de MS est la compatibilité ascendante à tous crins, y compris avec les applications remontant au néolithique inférieur, mais c'étaient les raccourcis des premières versions de MS-DOS, les raccourcis officiels de copier/couper/coller sous Windows sont "ctrl-C", "ctrl-X" et "ctrl-V"

2) Ces questions doivent être abordées dans le forum "Windows sur Mac", et pas ici. On déménage !


----------



## gasseton (3 Juillet 2008)

pour ces réponses fort instructives
je reviendrai !


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de parcourir ce fil mais après test de certaines solutions cela n'a pas marché 

Je me suis aperçu aujourd'hui que les touches "Ctrl", "Alt" et "Pomme" ne fonctionnaient pas alors qu'il me semble les avoir utilisé précédemment

Config : MacBook 1,8Go, Windows XP

Logiciels installés : Office 2007, Safari, Condor et c'est tout

Le plus récent est Safari.

C'est bien sûr sur une partition Bootcamp

Une idée ?

Merci d'avance Au pire je réinstallerais progressivement


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> L'utilitaire disponible permet d'avoir le clavier mac et d'avoir tous les raccourcis clavier utilisables comme sur un pc : contrôle+c pour copier et contrôle +v pour coller... Les raccourcis ctrl et alt sont aussi disponibles comme sur un pc.
> Voici en miniature le clavier ctrl et alt inclus dans l'utilitaire fourni par Avanquest.
> 
> Et un lien sur le site de la FNAC, sur Parallels Desktop 3.0 :
> ...



Je vois que tu as toujours autant de mal à comprendre les questions posées ! 

DJ ne demande pas comment utiliser "ctrl" et "alt", ça, il sait le faire depuis longtemps, il dit que, contrairement à ce qui devrait se passer si tout était normal, chez lui, ces deux touches *ne fonctionnent pas* : Quand il les utilise, conjointement avec d'autres touches, ça fait comme s'il avait utilisé ces autres touches seules ! (par exemple, s'il fait ctrl+C sur une sélection de texte, au lieu de faire "copier", ça lui remplace le texte sélectionné par un "c").


Joël, quand tu es sous Mac OS, je suppose que ces trois touches fonctionnent normalement ?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je vois que tu as toujours autant de mal à comprendre les questions posées !
> 
> DJ ne demande pas comment utiliser "ctrl" et "alt", ça, il sait le faire depuis longtemps, il dit que, contrairement à ce qui devrait se passer si tout était normal, chez lui, ces deux touches *ne fonctionnent pas* : Quand il les utilise, conjointement avec d'autres touches, ça fait comme s'il avait utilisé ces autres touches seules ! (par exemple, s'il fait ctrl+C sur une sélection de texte, au lieu de faire "copier", ça lui remplace le texte sélectionné par un "c").
> 
> ...


Cela fonctionne farpaitement sous Leopard 

Sur ce sous bootcamp je l'avais pas remarqué jusqu'à présent

Le plus con c'est que ça m'est arrivé dans un magasin d'informatique où le technicien était intéressé à voir fonctionner le MacBook sous Windows


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le plus con c'est que ça m'est arrivé dans un magasin d'informatique où le technicien était intéressé à voir fonctionner le MacBook sous Windows&#8230;




Le syndrome de la démo ? :rateau:

Windows gère ses claviers comment ? ça serait pas un fichier système endommagé ?


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le syndrome de la démo ? :rateau:
> 
> Windows gère ses claviers comment ? ça serait pas un fichier système endommagé ?


En principe l'install des gestionnaires de périphériques se fait directement avec le DVD de Leopard et Bootcamp


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En principe l'install des gestionnaires de périphériques se fait directement avec le DVD de Leopard et Bootcamp



Oui, mais Windows, il essaie pas ensuite d'installer les siens propres ? (questions "en l'air", je suis toujours cantonné aux Mac PPC) !


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais Windows, il essaie pas ensuite d'installer les siens propres ? (questions "en l'air", je suis toujours cantonné aux Mac PPC) !


S'il l'a fait c'est automatiquement 

J'ai toujours refusé lorsqu'il m'a mis des MAJs à faire

Par contre y'a dans le "Panneau de Configuration" un élément bootcamp je vais aller y voir de plus près


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juillet 2008)

Du moins en partie

Merci Pascal 

Tu m'as mis la puce à l'oreille 

J'ai utilisé le "Bootcamp" du "Panneau de Configuration" sous Windows et il y avait d'expliquer comment restaurer les drivers

Procédure simple car il suffit d'insérer le DVD Leopard et de cliquer après acceptation de la licence sur "Restaurer"

C'est un peu long entre 5 et 8 minutes et redémarrage de Windows ensuite

J'ai donc retrouvé toutes les options associées à "Ctrl" couper/coller etc 

SAUFA   Le "Ctrl-clic" qui n'affiche pas de menu contextuel associé 

SAUFB C'est que cela fonctionne avec la Migthy Mouse Clic-droit souris affiche bien le menu contextuel associé 

Avec la souris normale ou avec le clavier niet

C'est pas bien grave, il suffit de le savoir 

Je vais retourner voir le technicien avec la Migthy Mouse dans la sacoche du portable nanméo


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Merci Pascal
> 
> Tu m'as mis la puce à l'oreille



Ah ? Bon, je t'expédie un "gratte oreille" par un prochain courrier ! 

Content que ça remarche


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (10 Juillet 2008)

J'ai installé XP à l'aide d'une machine virtuelle sur mon MBP. Malheureusement, les caractères ne correspondent plus aux touches de mon clavier (seulement lorsque je suis sous XP). Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner la marche à suivre pour modifier ma configuration clavier?
Merci d'avance.

Bon pour le forum "Windows sur Mac"&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

Heu tu utilises quoi comme solution de virtualisation ? Tu as installé les tools / drivers ?


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (10 Juillet 2008)

J'utilise VMWare Fusion. Tout fonctionne nickel, de la Mighty Mouse Bluetooth jusqu'à l'ISight. Il n'y a que les caractères qui ne correspond pas aux touches. Je présume qu'il faut aller dans <Panneau de configuration> sous XP et chipoter dans <Clavier> mais je n'ai pas encore réussi.
Enfin, voilà.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

Heu non il n'y a rien à faire. Chez moi tout s'est mappé correctement :mouis: :mouais:


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (10 Juillet 2008)

Tu en as de la chance   Merci quand même.


----------



## Mr Chen (10 Juillet 2008)

(je n'ai pas encore de mac!)

Mais peux-tu voir la langue du clavier sur la barre des tâche de Windobe? (en bas a droite) Si il met Fr ou autre.
Tu dois être en qwerty ou se type au lieu d'azerty (ou vice-versa...) Dans le panneau de configuration tu peux changer la langue normalement mais je ne pourrais te dire si avec ce logiciel c'est faisable..


----------



## Yakalfer (9 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'utilise vmware fusion 1.1.3 avec windows xp sur l'imac de ma signature...
Mais je n'arrive pas à obtenir un mappage correct du clavier (@, touche Entrée du clavier numérique, touches de fonctions Fx, etc...)

Quelle est la solution à mon problème ??

Merci !!


----------



## discolan (3 Septembre 2008)

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait un mappage clavier macbook pro pour windows mais *avec les chiffres en direct* au lieu des &é"' et 1234 en utilisant le shift ?

Pour certains jeux, les chiffres sont indispensables (et les &é"' pas trop utiles). Bien que j'arrive à avoir les chiffres dans windows (en appuyant sur shift ou via le verr num), il est impossible de les avoir dans le jeu.

Donc si une personne a ce mappage macbook pro un peu particulier cela m'éviterais de faire moi même ce mappage


----------



## FB78410 (3 Septembre 2008)

bonjour
surmon macbook, je ne retrouve pas, quand je suis sous windows, le meme clavier, exemple je n'arrive pas à utiliser l'arobase

pourquoi ?

merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Septembre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu'un aurait un mappage clavier macbook pro pour windows mais *avec les chiffres en direct* au lieu des &é"' et 1234 en utilisant le shift ?
> 
> Pour certains jeux, les chiffres sont indispensables (et les &é"' pas trop utiles). Bien que j'arrive à avoir les chiffres dans windows (en appuyant sur shift ou via le verr num), il est impossible de les avoir dans le jeu.
> 
> Donc si une personne a ce mappage macbook pro un peu particulier cela m'éviterais de faire moi même ce mappage



Ils fournissent plus le "Français numérique", avec Leopard ? :mouais:


----------



## discolan (3 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ils fournissent plus le "Français numérique", avec Leopard ? :mouais:


Dans Leopard, si je suis en clavier français numérique et si j'appuie sur [&1], j'ai un &.
Mais pour Windows en Bootcamp, il me fallait 1 lorsque j'appuyais sur [&1]. Car pour un jeu, je ne peux faire de combinaison avec shift + [&1] pour obtenir le 1.

J'ai modifié un mappage mac pour çà.


----------



## Zyrol (3 Septembre 2008)

As tu installé les drivers windows ?


de plus ce fil n'est pas a sa place... zou !!


----------



## Tarul (4 Septembre 2008)

FB78410 a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> surmon macbook, je ne retrouve pas, quand je suis sous windows, le meme clavier, exemple je n'arrive pas à utiliser l'arobase
> 
> pourquoi ?
> ...


Sur quelle version windows es-tu? Sous quel mac os X es-tu? Et où se trouve windows? 

Je redirige ton poste dans le fil dédié au mapping des claviers.


----------



## ShowTime (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Ce que je viens décrire n'est pas un dysfonctionnement bloquant mais cela fait maintenant quelques mois que je traine mon clavier macbookpro sous windows et c'est pas très pratique... Avant de décrire mes problèmes voici rapidement ma configuration :
*MacBookPro - BootCamp - Windows Vista Business et OS X 10.5*
J'ai bien installé et mis à jour BootCamp et tous les drivers présents sur les deux CD du macbook pro, cependant j'ai encore quelques problèmes avec *mon clavier*, les voici :



 - La touche *caps-lock* ne fonctionne pas pour tout, et le plus génant c'est pour les chiffres, voici ce que ça donne en capslock : _@1é3456è890)-_ au lieu de _#134567890°_  _=> (je suis obligé de faire shift+touche pour avoir le 2 par exemple)

Je n'arrive pas à avoir de *touche suppr* (elle n'existe pas, mais j'aimerai configuré ma touche del tel que del = suppr sous windows)
 - Identique pour la touche *imprim ecran*, je voulais savoir si c etait possible d'aller dans la base de registre poru créer des raccourcis clavier et reaffecter certaines touches...
 
N'étant pas un expert de windows mais étant bien souvent obligé de travailler dessus, j'attends vos conseils et solutions avec impatience. 
*Merci à tous !

*Edit du modo : Il y a un fil unique qui concerne ce problème, j'y envoie ton poste.


----------



## discolan (15 Septembre 2008)

ShowTime a dit:


> - La touche *caps-lock* ne fonctionne pas pour tout, et le plus génant c'est pour les chiffres, voici ce que ça donne en capslock : _@1é3456è890)-_ au lieu de _#134567890°_  _=> (je suis obligé de faire shift+touche pour avoir le 2 par exemple)




J'avais ce même problème avec mon MBP. Je m'étais résigné à n'utiliser que la touche shift.
Sinon tu peux corriger et modifier le mappage du clavier Apple. Cf : http://www.configmac.com/mappage-clavier.php
Tu installes le Microsoft .NET Framework v2.0 puis le Microsoft keyboard Layout Creator.
Tu lances ce programme, tu charges le clavier mac et tu modifies les touches à ta guise.
Pour XP (de mémoire), la modification du clavier se fait dans le panneau de config puis Options régionales et linguistiques -> Langues -> Détail


----------



## fender50 (22 Octobre 2008)

......


----------



## fender50 (22 Octobre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> J'avais ce même problème avec mon MBP. Je m'étais résigné à n'utiliser que la touche shift.
> Sinon tu peux corriger et modifier le mappage du clavier Apple. Cf : http://www.configmac.com/mappage-clavier.php
> Tu installes le Microsoft .NET Framework v2.0 puis le Microsoft keyboard Layout Creator.
> Tu lances ce programme, tu charges le clavier mac et tu modifies les touches à ta guise.
> Pour XP (de mémoire), la modification du clavier se fait dans le panneau de config puis Options régionales et linguistiques -> Langues -> Détail


 bonsoir,
cette technique ne fonctionne pas car keyboard layout 1.4 ne possede pas l'option "clavier mac".
Cordialement


----------



## discolan (23 Octobre 2008)

fender50 a dit:


> bonsoir,
> cette technique ne fonctionne pas car keyboard layout 1.4 ne possede pas l'option "clavier mac".
> Cordialement


Etrange car j'ai moi même modifié mon clavier à partir de cette méthode et j'avais bien un "clavier mac" que j'ai ensuite modifié.


----------



## denoth (26 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'utilise avec mon ordinateur portable sous Windows Vista un clavier Usb MAC bien mappé. Le problème est que lorsque je le branche il est mappé comme un clavier windows c'est a dire que les touches sont identiques à mon clavier de portable et que lorsque que je souhaite mapé le clavier Mac, il faut aller changer dans les options régionales de langues et la mappé mais cela change également mon clavier de portable qui lui aussi se transforme en clavier Mac.

Avez-vous une solution pour mapper correctement le clavier Mac et laisser le clavier de portable mappé Windows ?

Merci


----------



## SDION (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je possède un MBP. J'ai un outil de virtualisation Parallels. Et j'ai installé la RedHat. Je voudrais utiliser le caractère "pipe" - l'espèce de trait vertical - le code ASCII 124 . Et je ne sais pas comment le faire avec le clavier de mon MBP. Je ne sais même pas le faire directement dans une console Mac 

Quelqu'un peut m'aider ? 
Merci par avance.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour

Concernant les claviers français, sur les Macs on fait le pipe ("|") avec Alt+Maj+L.

Sur les PC on le fait avec Ctrl+Alt+8 ou AltGr+8 (sur les claviers Mac qui ne sont pas remappés, AltGr correspond au Alt de droite).


----------



## KeNSeI (26 Janvier 2009)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Salut j'ai réussi à faire tourner Parallels avec la partition de Boot Camp
> 
> (enfait ça s'est un peu fait tout seul  !)
> 
> ...



Bonjour à tous,

  J'exhume ici un message qui correspond tout à fait à mon problème, et pour lequel il n'a pas été proposé de solution. J'aimerai savoir si à l'heure actuelle on sait comment le résoudre.
  En vous remerciant !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Janvier 2009)

KeNSeI a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'exhume ici un message qui correspond tout à fait à mon problème, et pour lequel il n'a pas été proposé de solution. J'aimerai savoir si à l'heure actuelle on sait comment le résoudre.
> En vous remerciant !



J'avais pas vu le message original, mais bon, je dirais, en première analyse qu'il suffit de faire ce que demande le second message : cliquer avec le curseur de la souris au dessus de le fenêtre Windows !

Par ailleurs, je pense aussi que sur un problème de ce type, si le résultat obtenu ne correspond pas à celui attendu, ceux les plus à même d'apporter une aide efficace sont les préposés au SAV de l'éditeur du logiciel !


----------



## Lujluj (7 Février 2009)

ShowTime a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ce que je viens décrire n'est pas un dysfonctionnement bloquant mais cela fait maintenant quelques mois que je traine mon clavier macbookpro sous windows et c'est pas très pratique... Avant de décrire mes problèmes voici rapidement ma configuration :
> *MacBookPro - BootCamp - Windows Vista Business et OS X 10.5*
> ...





> Envoyé par *discolan*
> 
> 
> _J'avais ce même problème avec mon MBP. Je m'étais résigné à n'utiliser que la touche shift.
> ...


_

J'ai le même problème et la solution proposée ne fonctionne pas pour moi
Je m'explique : Je suis sur XP PRO SP2 et j'ai téléchargé l'appli conseillée, je suis les indication et l'appli me créé un fichier ".dll" mais je ne sais pas quoi faire de ce fichier (ou le mettre ?)
Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Peut-on utilser le pavé numérique car je n'ai rien vu pour le configurer ?

Merci
_


----------



## tamkitam (11 Février 2009)

Alex6 a dit:


> J'ai testé ce petit utilitaire pour mon imac et ca fonctionne très bien. Une fois le patch installé, il ne faut pas oublier d'aller dans le panneau de configuration de windows, au niveau des langues pour choisir le clavier patché.


Ta solution m'intéresse, peux-tu préciser?Merci d'avance,
tamkitam.


----------



## fabiolo (29 Mars 2009)

j'avais le meme probleme avec le 2 et le 7, et en passsant la langue d'entrée par defaut en Français (France) et non Français (Apple), ça ne le fait plus(il faut cliquer sur le petit clavier en bas à droite à coté du FR)


----------



## SCCL (3 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous ,

Tout nouveau sur mac ( imac24 ), je dois dire que la transition s'est faite très facilement 
Pour utiliser mes anciens logiciels pc sur le mac , j'ai donc utilisé bootcamp et installé windows XP SP2 . Tous a parfaitement bien marché et fonctionne parfaitement , sauf le clavier numérique et plus précisément les touche du pavé numérique ( 1,2,3...)

Pour essayer de résoudre le problème , j'ai remis le dvd de mac pour réparer les drivers , ce qu'il a fait correctement ( une deuxième fois donc ) mais rien n'y fait ...?

Il y aurait il quelque chose que j'aurai louper ..?
une configuration dans les préférences de windows ou autre ???

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider par vos conseils avisés et merci à Apple , c'est vraiment génial . Je suis pas pret de revenir sur pc ...


----------



## balance (10 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un probleme de clavier.
J'ai installé Vmware et copier ma ma machine virtuel (XP professionnel) sur un DD Externe. Mais je n'ai que la moitié du clavier qui fonctionne.

Je n'ai pas accès au réglages également.

Macbook 13" Mac OS X 10.5.6


----------



## Kyzzok (26 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai lancé l'utilitaire Bootcamp pour créer une partition Windows, puis j'ai inséré mon disque comme on nous le demande. 
C'est un CD XP Pro SP2.
Lorsque je suis à l'écran bleu "Installation de Windows" et qu'on me demande d'appuyer sur Entrée, je perds mon clavier. J'utilise le clavier fournit avec mon iMac alu 24".
Je tourne actuellement sous Mac OS X 10.5.7

Merci pour votre aide.
Simon.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir

Ne s'agirait-il pas, par hasard, d'un clavier sans fil ?


----------



## Kyzzok (26 Juillet 2009)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Ne s'agirait-il pas, par hasard, d'un clavier sans fil ?



Non, un clavier USB.
Après avoir fait des recherches j'ai trouvé une "solution" il faut débrancher la mighty mouse et j'ai pris une vieille souris USB et mon clavier à marché.
Maintenant nouveau problème, après l'installation des fichiers sur ma partition BOOTCAMP (FAT 32), je peux booter sur  Windows mais j'ai un joli message "Err. Disque"
:mouais:


----------



## Kyzzok (26 Juillet 2009)

Kyzzok a dit:


> Non, un clavier USB.
> Après avoir fait des recherches j'ai trouvé une "solution" il faut débrancher la mighty mouse et j'ai pris une vieille souris USB et mon clavier à marché.
> Maintenant nouveau problème, après l'installation des fichiers sur ma partition BOOTCAMP (FAT 32), je peux booter sur  Windows mais j'ai un joli message "Err. Disque"
> :mouais:




La solution: booter sur le CD. Attendre et faire F10 pour être en mode console. Faire un format c: puis réinstaller Windows sur le disque C (NTFS).
On reboot et on choisit le disque Windows et c'est parti 

a+
Simon


----------



## Henrinours (9 Septembre 2009)

SCCL a dit:


> Bonjour à tous ,
> 
> Tout nouveau sur mac ( imac24 ), je dois dire que la transition s'est faite très facilement
> Pour utiliser mes anciens logiciels pc sur le mac , j'ai donc utilisé bootcamp et installé windows XP SP2 . Tous a parfaitement bien marché et fonctionne parfaitement , sauf le clavier numérique et plus précisément les touche du pavé numérique ( 1,2,3...)
> ...


faut faire comme sous windows sur PC en dur, utiliser la touche DEL du pavé numérique pour passer en bascule du mode chiffres au mode utilisation des flèches de déplacement rapide (qui n'existe pas sur les pavés numériques des claviers apple, il y a un mini pavé dédié, mais sous windows ça marche tant que le clavier est mappé windows)


----------



## Vicking50 (10 Septembre 2009)

Sous Snow Leopard quel clavier utilisez vous pour avoir le point à la place de la virgule sur le pavé numérique, sous Leopard, j'utilisais un clavier nommé Francais - numérique, mais sous SL il continue de me faire la virgule au lieu du point sur le pavé numérique (clavier alu - imac 24 ")
Merci d'une solution


----------



## patipod (16 Septembre 2009)

je sais qu'en appuyant sur la touche shift en même temps que la virgule du clavier numérique ça fait un point mais sinon, je n'ai pas trouvé d'autres astuces.
Tu peux aussi activer la touche MAJ si tu veux taper une adresse ip par ex


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Septembre 2009)

As-tu essayé Ukelele pour remapper ton clavier ?

Il y a de grandes chances que la dernière version fonctionne également sous SL, je pense ... à vérifier.


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous

M'étant réveillé un matin avec une humeur nostalgico-maniaque, j'eu l'envie soudaine de faire revivre mon Final Fantasy VII version PC qui hibernait depuis un bon moment au fond du placard.

J'ai un MBP avec leopard 10.5.8. avec un clavier qwerty

Je l'installe sous parallels, mais lors du lancement, qui est parfaitement normal, mon clavier ne répond plus.
Il est encore actif puisque les touches commandes et autres marchent encore mais il semblerait qu'elles ne soient pas "transmise" au jeu.
L'exemple le plus explicite est lorsque j'arrive au menu m'invitant à choisir un nouvelle partie, les flèches directionnelles sont inutilisables.

Quel est la source du problème, parallels ? le jeu ? une mise à jour ? après de nombreuses recherches acharnées, je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose.. 

Pour moi, ce serait vraiment le comble d'arriver a faire marcher ce jeu ultime, déjà réticent à fonctionner sous windows, sur un Mac. Juste un petit défi personnel, mais j'espère vraiment y arriver ^^ 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me donner un piste ?

Merci par avance.


Edit : a la réflexion, j'aurai peut-être du poster dans la section jeu (mais en l'occurrence, c'est pas le jeu qui pose problème mais le clavier sous parallels... enfin je pense...)

Edit 2 : j'ai appliqué le mappage du clavier mac sous mon windows, le mappage fonctionne mais le problème persiste..


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (27 Septembre 2009)

Personne pour m'aider ?

Je suis sur que c'est un détail, une case a cocher ou quelque chose dans le genre mais j'arrive pas à mettre le doigt dessus..


----------



## discolan (28 Septembre 2009)

Sous windows dans parallels, il faudrait voir quel clavier est sélectionné ?


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (28 Septembre 2009)

Dans le panneau de configuration c'est " clavier standard 101/102 touches ou clavier Microsoft Natural Keyboard PS/2 "

Et dans le Service de texte et langues d'entrée c'est 
" Clavier
      . Clavier Macbook Francais v 2.1
      . Francais"

Le clavier fonctionne normalement avec toute autre application.


----------



## Vicking50 (4 Octobre 2009)

Vicking50 a dit:


> Sous Snow Leopard quel clavier utilisez vous pour avoir le point à la place de la virgule sur le pavé numérique, sous Leopard, j'utilisais un clavier nommé Francais - numérique, mais sous SL il continue de me faire la virgule au lieu du point sur le pavé numérique (clavier alu - imac 24 ")
> Merci d'une solution



Resolu,
j'ai trouvé la solution elle est ici pour ceux qui sont dans le même cas :
http://www.legallou.com/Mac/Clavier/ClavierPerso/KeyboardLayouts.html


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Octobre 2009)

Vicking50 a dit:


> Resolu,
> j'ai trouvé la solution elle est ici pour ceux qui sont dans le même cas :
> http://www.legallou.com/Mac/Clavier/ClavierPerso/KeyboardLayouts.html


Cette solution a été réalisée avec Ukelele, dont on parle dans ce fil depuis un petit moment.

Mais bizarrement, l'auteur de cette page fournit une paire de vieux fichiers (extension « .rsrc », utilisée sous System 7) pour les versions égales ou antérieures à Leopard, alors que la version « pour Snow Leopard » (extension « .keylayout ») est en fait valable pour des versions bien plus anciennes (Mac OS X Jaguar, Pather, Tiger et Leopard).

Quoi qu'il en soit, la solution proposée n'est pas universelle, et il faut veiller à choisir des fichiers de layout compatibles avec l'organisation mécanique de son clavier (l'information n'étant d'ailleurs pas donnée sur le site, on ne sait pas à quel type de clavier les fichiers correspondent...).


----------



## .mC (13 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé Windows 7 sur mon iMac, et en bidouillant j'ai réussi a installé les drivers, le son sur le clavier et tout nickel, mais il reste un dernier problème de mappage. Le @ et le < sont inversés. 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## damgwendo (20 Novembre 2009)

bonsoir, il y a peu j'ai décidé d'installer win7 sur mon macbook.
tout fonctionne très bien, il y a un petit problème : toutes les touches de mon clavier ne sont pas opérationnelles. 

merci de m'aider


d'avance merci


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Novembre 2009)

damgwendo a dit:


> bonsoir, il y a peu j'ai décidé d'installer win7 sur mon macbook.
> tout fonctionne très bien, il y a un petit problème : toutes les touches de mon clavier ne sont pas opérationnelles.
> merci de m'aider  d'avance merci



Tout se passe parfaitement avec Parallels 5 dont voici les éléments nouveaux :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/6853

Et le tout pour seulement 79  (site de la FNAC) :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a2773741/Parallels-Desktop-5-DVD-ROM-Mac?Mn=-1&Mu=-13&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0


----------



## elendis (12 Décembre 2009)

Lihe a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> M'étant réveillé un matin avec une humeur nostalgico-maniaque, j'eu l'envie soudaine de faire revivre mon Final Fantasy VII version PC qui hibernait depuis un bon moment au fond du placard.
> 
> ...



Tout dabord bonjour a tous !

J'ai a peu prés le meme probleme que toi.

JE vous expose la situation. J'ai installé windows xp sp3 grace a bootcamp sur mon macbook pro 13" 2.26ghz, afin de jouer a un de mes jeux préféré: Fallout 3. Seulement, quand je joue a ce jeu, entre 5 et 15min de jeu, un bug, un probleme, je ne sais comment l'apeller, survient.

Tout fonctionne, les gens bougent autour de moi, si je suis attaqué ils m'attaquent, l'environnement n'est pas statique, bref, ce n'est pas un freeze. Mais, je ne peux plus rien faire. Mon clavier et ma souris ne répondent plus, mais seulement dans le jeu. Ma seule solution est: ctrl+alt+del, et la fin de tache pour fallout. J'ai recherché sur google, et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. J'ai aussi réinstallé le jeu, désactivé/réactivé les extensions une a une, pas moyen que ca marche. J'ai exploré le sujet, mais mon probleme ne semble pas mentionné, puisque les commandes ne répondent pas seulement dans le jeu. Bref, si quelqu'un a une idée, une solution.. Je suis preneur !

Merci d'avance.
Elendis


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Décembre 2009)

elendis a dit:


> Tout dabord bonjour a tous !
> 
> J'ai a peu prés le meme probleme que toi.
> 
> ...



Je te renvoie à une note technique de Parallels pour le clavier :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965


----------



## iLee (20 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour! 

Bon j'espère que je vais pas me faire taper les doigts parce que j'ai pas vérifier les 17 pages précédentes  mais la recherche du forum me donnait pas de résultats! 

J'ai installé windows 7 64bits Ultimate sous bootcamp sur mon Macbook Pro. 

J'ai fais l'installation des drivers d'Apple via le DVD de snow leopard. Tout semble marcher nickel à part pour la touch ctrl du clavier!

Elle n'est pas reconnue du tout... J'utilise énormément les raccourcis claviers, et là sans cette touche sous windows, je suis perdu! 

Quelqu'un à une idée du problème? J'ai essayé de réinstaller le drivers spécifique au clavier (dans le répertoire x64 d'apple. Mais cela ne change rien..


----------



## Gavroche1973 (15 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous !

Personnellement, j'ai résolu tous mes problèmes de concordance de touches entre le clavier de mon mac (belge) et windows (avec Virtual Box ou Parallels Desktop) en créant des agencements personnalisés (custom layouts) au moyen du logiciel windows suivant : Microsoft Keyboard Layout Creator 1.4 (téléchargeable directement chez Microsoft).

(Attention ce programme nécessite .NET Framework 2.0 ou supérieur pour fonctionner)

(Tout cela s'opère dans Windows virtualisé, bien entendu) 

Une fois installé, ouvrir un clavier existant (le plus proche... dans mon cas "belge avec virgule").

En appuyant deux fois sur les touches "particulières" (c'est à dire celles dont les caractères ou signes ne sont pas semblable au clavier français ou belge standard sous windows) il est possible de changer le code associé (enfoncer deux fois la touche puis bouton "all..." de la boite de dialogue qui s'ouvre).

Pour les codes, voir le document suivant : http://www.unicode.org/charts/PDF/U0000.pdf

Une fois les modifications souhaitées achevées :

Menu "project > properties", donner un nom de fichier (8 caractères max, par ex. : kbfrmac1) et une description (ex. : Clavier Français - Apple Alu).

Puis, menu "project > build DLL and Setup package" ... dans le dossier "Mes Documents" apparaîtra alors un dous-dossier (du nom donné plus haut "kbframac1") contenant un programme d'installation et les fichiers systèmes.

Double clic sur le fichier setup.

Enfin, dans le "panneau de configuration > options régionales > (onglet) langues", ajouter le nouveau clavier créé et installé juste avant (dont la description est, dans mon exemple, "clavier français - Apple Alu") ... et pour éviter des basculements intempestifs de l'un à l'autre des claviers installés, supprimer les claviers inutiles... il faut parfois s'y reprendre à deux fois pour la suppression)


----------



## BMP (18 Mars 2010)

pour info


----------



## tomz08 (29 Mars 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 

Je compte installer XP sur mon mac via boot camp, et j'ai pas envie de me prendre la tete avec les histoire de map etc...

Ma question est donc la suivante:

Est ce que avec un clavier PC mon ordi va fonctionner exactement comme un PC avec les bonne touche et raccourci etc....
C'est pour travailler sur excel principalement et les habitude PC font que ....

Merci à tous.


----------



## absolutme (3 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai un souci de mappage du clavier wireless mac sous windows 7 (machine virtuelle). J'ai téléchargé MSKLC mais je ne trouve pas "clavier mac français" quand je vais dans "load existing keyboard". De plus, en installant Spacetitox j'ai un message d'erreur "l'installation n'a pas pu être complétée". J'ai trouvé d'autres logiciels mais ils ne sont pas compatibles avec 7 !


----------



## nonobass (16 Août 2010)

J'ai le même souci que toi.
Virtualisation avec Parallel desktop 5 et Win 7...

Si une réponse est par là !!!!!


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Août 2010)

nonobass a dit:


> J'ai le même souci que toi.
> Virtualisation avec Parallel desktop 5 et Win 7...
> 
> Si une réponse est par là !!!!!



Je te renvoie à une note technique de Parallels pour le clavier :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965


----------



## datastor (23 Septembre 2010)

slt, j'ai un problème de touches sur mon windows 7 de bootcamp, j'ai le dernier macbook pro 13 de 2010 j'ai inséré le dvd de snow leopard pour installer tous les pilotes comme dans la notice.

MAIS le clavier quand j'active le mode numérique, les touches 2 et 7 n'écrive pas 2 et 7 mais é et è alors que tous les autres chiffres marchent, c'est agaçant! un solution pour ça??


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (19 Octobre 2010)

datastor a dit:


> slt, j'ai un problème de touches sur mon windows 7 de bootcamp, j'ai le dernier macbook pro 13 de 2010 j'ai inséré le dvd de snow leopard pour installer tous les pilotes comme dans la notice.
> 
> MAIS le clavier quand j'active le mode numérique, les touches 2 et 7 n'écrive pas 2 et 7 mais é et è alors que tous les autres chiffres marchent, c'est agaçant! un solution pour ça??


 
J'ai le meme probleme, quelqu'un à une solution?


----------



## Skelling (24 Octobre 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> J'ai le même problème, quelqu'un à une solution?



La solution m'intéresserai aussi, j'ai le même soucis : MacBook Pro 2010 aussi avec Windows 7 64bit.

Et autre semi soucis (cela n'en est peut être pas un) mais lorsque je souhaite faire glisser mes icônes du bureau, j'utilise les 2 doigts, lorsque avec mon doigt je reste cliqué en bas à gauche du TrackPad et que j'utilise le deuxième doigt pour glisser l'icône cela fonctionne mais si je fait la même manipulation en cliquant ailleurs qu'en bas à gauche du TrackPad, cela se transforme en clic droit.

Cela vous le fait il aussi ?


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

Up please !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> J'ai le meme probleme, quelqu'un à une solution?



En somme il ne faut pas installer les drivers, Windows 7 gère le clavier sans aide ... 

Pour écrire les chiffres prenez ceux qui sont sous la rangée des Commandes F1 - F12

Cela devrait aller, à moins que le fait d'avoir installé les drivers ne fausse la donne.

Pour le PracPad, la solution décrite semble marcher, donc OK, 
sinon une souris filaire peut aider lors de déplacements de fichiers

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------




nonobass a dit:


> J'ai le même souci que toi.
> Virtualisation avec Parallel desktop 5 et Win 7...
> 
> Si une réponse est par là !!!!!



On est à Parallels 6

http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/

cela peut tout changer


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (29 Décembre 2010)

Chailleran a dit:


> En somme il ne faut pas installer les drivers, Windows 7 gère le clavier sans aide ...
> 
> Pour écrire les chiffres prenez ceux qui sont sous la rangée des Commandes F1 - F12


 
Salut à toi et merci pour ton aide, mais si je suis venu ici c'est bien pour changer c'est foutu é è en chiffre, car passer par la touche c'est une vrai galere, crois moi sa fait 3 mois que je le fait et j'en peut plus.

Je suis sur que dans les commandes, il doit bien y avoir un truc a faire pour changer ces 2 foutus touches ? C'est les seules qui deconnent


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Salut à toi et merci pour ton aide, mais si je suis venu ici c'est bien pour changer c'est foutu é è en chiffre, car passer par la touche c'est une vrai galere, crois moi sa fait 3 mois que je le fait et j'en peut plus.
> 
> Je suis sur que dans les commandes, il doit bien y avoir un truc a faire pour changer ces 2 foutus touches ? C'est les seules qui deconnent



Salut,

Je ne vois qu'une seule chose qui puisse clocher ... un paramètre linguistique, dans les formats, par exemple le pays (français oui mais quel pays?) ... puis dans les méthodes de saisie, utiliser la méthode pour tous les documents


----------



## Rudj (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour @ Tous et Bonne année 2011,

J'ai un MacBook de 2007 sur OS 10.5.8 avec Bootcamp et Windows XP
Tout se passe très bien
Je cherche juste la touche Exposant 2  !!!

J'ai consulté l'aide Apple sur Bootcamp et n'ai rien trouvé
Est-ce que quelqu'un connait le moyen d'y accéder ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

Rudj a dit:


> Bonjour @ Tous et Bonne année 2011,
> 
> J'ai un MacBook de 2007 sur OS 10.5.8 avec Bootcamp et Windows XP
> Tout se passe très bien
> ...



Bonjour,

Exposant : souvenir  dans un traitement de texte (Word) on doit trouver cela dans Format texte ... si c'est de ça que vous parlez


----------



## Rudj (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir Chailleran et merci

Non, je n'ai pas besoin de la touche exposant 2 dans un traitement de texte, mais dans une application
C'est une touche de clavier Windows qui se trouve à la hauteur de l'arobase sur un clavier MacBook, à l'extrème gauche, une touche un peu "Trotskyste" en somme...


----------



## iDuplo (10 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
Etant donné que je fais un peu de programmation j'ai besoin d'utiliser les accolades et les autres touches accessibles avec les combinaisons de touches (comme sur mac OS) sur win 7.

Ca fait quelques heures que j'essaye d'installer les patchs pour clavier mac sur windows 7 mais quand j'installe le patch du site: http://www.spacetitox.info/Spacetitox_index.html j'ai un clavier en qwerty.

J'ai essayé de créer mon propre mappage keyboard layout creator mais il y a plus de touche sur le clavier que proposé dans le logiciel...

Quelqu'un a trouvé une solution?

En vous remerciant

iDuplo


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Janvier 2011)

Rudj a dit:


> Bonjour @ Tous et Bonne année 2011,
> 
> J'ai un MacBook de 2007 sur OS 10.5.8 avec Bootcamp et Windows XP
> Tout se passe très bien
> ...





iDuplo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Etant donné que je fais un peu de programmation j'ai besoin d'utiliser les accolades et les autres touches accessibles avec les combinaisons de touches (comme sur mac OS) sur win 7.
> 
> Ca fait quelques heures que j'essaye d'installer les patchs pour clavier mac sur windows 7 mais quand j'installe le patch du site: http://www.spacetitox.info/Spacetitox_index.html j'ai un clavier en qwerty.
> ...



Je vous renvoie à un de mes messages :

http://forums.macg.co/5365700-post4.html


----------



## iDuplo (11 Janvier 2011)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je vous renvoie à un de mes messages :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/5365700-post4.html


C'est sympa de ta part de me répondre mais en fait je cherche plutôt un patch pour le clavier comme ça plus besoin de perdre du temps à utiliser un clavier virtuel.


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Janvier 2011)

iDuplo a dit:


> C'est sympa de ta part de me répondre mais en fait je cherche plutôt un patch pour le clavier comme ça plus besoin de perdre du temps à utiliser un clavier virtuel.



J'ai Parallels 6 et le clavier Mac est reporté sur Windows automatiquement.

Voilà en plus de charmap, une note technique issue de l'assistance Apple :

Mac OS X 10.5, Boot Camp : comprendre à quoi correspondent les combinaisons de caractères du clavier localisé Apple sous Windows

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2587?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## allmixed (28 Janvier 2011)

je me suis procuré et installé un mappage clavier, tout est OK, sauf que je n'ai pas le mappage du pavé numérique, fastidieux donc de taper les chiffres avec la touche majuscule....
Je suis sous windows 7 via parallels desktop

Une solution ?


----------



## Dailyplanet (26 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Windows Server 2008 sur mon *MacBook Pro*.
Comment taper *CTRL+ALT+SUPPR* pour ouvrir une session ?

Merci


----------



## Dailyplanet (26 Mars 2011)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> ...Je viens d'installer Windows Server 2008 sur mon *MacBook Pro*.
> Comment taper *CTRL+ALT+SUPPR* pour ouvrir une session ?
> 
> C'est bon, j'ai trouvé.
> ...


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (12 Avril 2011)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Salut à toi et merci pour ton aide, mais si je suis venu ici c'est bien pour changer c'est foutu é è en chiffre, car passer par la touche c'est une vrai galere, crois moi sa fait 3 mois que je le fait et j'en peut plus.
> 
> Je suis sur que dans les commandes, il doit bien y avoir un truc a faire pour changer ces 2 foutus touches ? C'est les seules qui deconnent


 

UP peut etre une solution depuis le temps


----------



## datastor (18 Avril 2011)

j'ai résolu mon problème avec les touches 2 et 7 merci quand même (écrit depuis windows 7 sur mon mp pro ;-) )


----------



## gébébégé (19 Avril 2011)

Je ne sais pas si je peux apporter mon grain de sel car je ne suis pas un foudre d'informatique.

J'ai Parallels Desktop 6 et j'ai installé Windows 7.
J'ai réglé le problème du clavier en m'inspirant de ce lien :
http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965

En espérant que cela pourra aider la communauté


----------



## zizounnette (2 Mai 2011)

Comment faire pour le sigle copyright ?
impossible à trouver sur le forum :'(


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mai 2011)

zizounnette a dit:


> Comment faire pour le sigle copyright ?
> impossible à trouver sur le forum :'(


© celui-là ?

C'est simple "alt-c"  ©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©©


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Mai 2011)

zizounnette a dit:


> Comment faire pour le sigle copyright ?
> impossible à trouver sur le forum :'(



Je te renvoie à 2 de mes messages qui peuvent t'aider :

http://forums.macg.co/8419382-post43.html

http://forums.macg.co/8419942-post46.html


----------



## jeanmi21 (24 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
Je suis débutant sur Mac, j'ai un I-Mac avec core i5 Intel.
J'ai utilisé Bootcamp pour mettre en parallèle Windows 7
Le clavier sous Windows ne reconnait ni les touches de fonction ni le pavé numérique.
Je suis allé voir le logiciel proposé sur les articles précédents, mais il ne semble concerner que Vista. 
De même la souris mac a des réactions imprévues, et le trackpad ne réagit pas, bien qu'il soit identifié par le système. (c'est le moins gênant, il n'est pas indispensable)

Si quelqu'un a une solution autre que de mettre un autre clavier en usb, je suis preneur
Merci d'avance


----------



## Abbaruzi (29 Octobre 2011)

Salut !

J'ai installé Bootcamp et windows 7 sur mon imac.
Lors de l'installation, tout s'est très bien passé, le clavier et la souris wireless fonctionnaient à merveille. C'est après l'installation des pilotes Mac/windows (insertion du cd snow leopard) que le clavier et la souris ont cessés de fonctionner.

Avez-vous une solution ???


----------



## gonzo47 (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis actuellement en stage et on me demande de trouver une solution pour la connection de macbook pro en rdp sur une windows server 2008 R2.
Les 2 macbook sont en bootcamp avec w7 entreprise.
Le soucis est que dès qu'il se connecte sur le serveur, le clavier passe de azerty en qwerty... Et il n'y a que eux qui ont se soucis.

Je dois donc savoir comment garder un clavier azerty lors des connections.

Merci d'avance

Gonzo47


----------



## luigielric (7 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Une petite question : 

Je passe sous Windows avec parallèle depuis mon mac.
Si je branche un clavier typiquement PC (dell ou autre).
Est-ce que il reconnaitra bien tout ce qu'il faut sous windows : raccourci, et commande clavier  sans avoir à faire un mappage quelconque ?

D'avance merci !


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Juillet 2012)

luigielric a dit:


> Bonjour,Une petite question : Je passe sous Windows avec parallèle depuis mon mac.
> Si je branche un clavier typiquement PC (dell ou autre).
> Est-ce que il reconnaitra bien tout ce qu'il faut sous windows : raccourci, et commande clavier  sans avoir à faire un mappage quelconque ?
> D'avance merci !



Parallels 7 installe automatiquement le clavier Mac sur Windows. Donc pas besoin de clavier externe type PC.

Par contre, j'utilise un clavier filaire externe USB Apple et j'en suis très content à la fois sous Lion et Windows 7 grâce à Parallels.


----------



## MacinPod (12 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir Alors moi mon problème c'est que j'utilise sous bootcamp et windows8 un clavier externe mapper en windows sur un MBPR
le problème ces que les touches sont mapper en Apple si une solution non compliquer existe je suis preneurs.


----------



## tofu (24 Février 2014)

Bonjour à tou-te-s,
Voilà mon problème :

Je possède un iMac.
J'ai installé Windows 7 en "dur" via Bootcamp.
J'ai installé les pilotes Bootcamp sous Windows.
Sous Windows 7, le mappage du clavier Apple fonctionne parfaitement quand je suis connecté en administrateur.
En revanche, connecté avec un utilisateur "standard", il m'est impossible de changer de clavier (et le clavier Apple-fr n'est pas proposé).

J'ai installé le kit clavier-fr customisé  proposé par le site suivant.

Même problème, le nouveau clavier installé fonctionne parfaitement avec un compte administrateur sous Windows 7 mais ce clavier n'apparait pas quand je suis connecté en utilisateur standard.

Est ce que l'un-e d'entre vous aurait une astuce pour me permettre de profiter du mappage clavier Mac sous Windows 7, également quand je suis connecté avec un utilisateur standard (non administrateur du poste) ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## tofu (25 Février 2014)

tofu a dit:


> Bonjour à tou-te-s,
> Voilà mon problème :
> 
> Je possède un iMac.
> ...


Up !
Toute idée est la bienvenue !
Merci


----------



## tofu (25 Février 2014)

Je fais les questions et les réponses. 

J'ai réussi à ajouter un clavier "French - Apple" en utilisateur standard en passant par le menu :
Région et langue > onglet "Clavier et langues" > Modifier les claviers > Ajouter > French - Apple
Il est ensuite possible de sélectionner ce clavier via la barre de langue.

En revanche, chaque fois qu'une nouvelle application est lancée, le clavier "Français" est systématiquement (re)sélectionné par défaut. Ce qui est un peu pénible...

Je reste preneur d'idées pour "figer" le clavier "French - Apple" sélectionné au moins pour la durée de la session, quelque soit les applications utilisées.

D'avance, merci !


----------



## alex7894561230 (15 Avril 2014)

Bonjour a tous, je ne sais pas si je suis au bon endroit, toute fois je pause ma question
    J'ai acquis mon mac mini il y a peut de temps et par soucis financier j'ai conservé mon clavier pc, un cmstorm devastator avec rétro éclairage  mais étant donné que mac ne reconnait pas l'intégralité des touches du clavier il m'est impossible d'activé cet fonction, se qui rend la lisibilité des touches difficile.
Je me tourne donc vers vous. Connaissez vous un moyen de rendre le clavier 100% compatible ou quelque chose d'autre qui me permetterais d'utiliser la fonction rétro éclairage de mon clavier?
 Je vous  remercie d'avance pour  vos réponses


----------



## papy_du_92 (20 Avril 2015)

Bonsoir,
Depuis peu, lorsque je tape sur ma barre d'espacement, il y a un + et un espace qui se créé ! et alors là pas compréhensible, suis sous BOOTCAMP (YOSEMITE + Windows 7), suis preneur de toute information car c'est assez pénible lorsque l'on tape (internet, word...)
Bien cordialement


----------



## pimo8 (18 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum!

Je vous explique mon problème, j'ai installé Windows 7 via bootcamp sur mon macbook pro en cochant la petite case qui permet de télécharger les pilotes Windows pour ma bécane.
Installation parfaite aucun pilote à télécharger, j'étais même étonné !

Le clavier fonctionne le pad aussi sauf le défilement latéral .. par contre impossible de faire un copier coller, la touche commande correspond à la touche Windows, la touche ctrl ne fait rien du tout, tout comme la touche alt gauche.

J'ai essayé de chercher d'autres pilotes mais sans succès, de mapper le clavier sans succès non plus, je ne sais plus quoi faire ! Quand je regarde dans les préférences du clavier toutes les touches en bas du clavier (fn ctrl alt cmd espace cmd alt ) n'apparaissent pas et le paramètre est bien sur français apple.
J'ai pas mal cherché sur des forums sans trouver de réponses, j’espère que l'un d'entre vous à déjà rencontrer ce problème!

Merci d'avance !

Pierre


----------



## pimo8 (19 Octobre 2015)

Bonjour,

Après moulte recherche! j'ai fini par tout bêtement aller sur osx et sur le visualiseur de clavier, pour constater que j'ai 3 touches qui ne fonctionnent plus du tout ( shift gauche ctrl et alt) voila tout ... plus qu'à me renseigner comment changer le clavier !


----------

